# Otra blanquita habandonada por makelele que se da el piro , y busca blanquito proveedor



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa


----------



## ShellShock (29 Sep 2020)

LOL. El betazo planchabragas rescatasobras que se deje engatusar llevará en el pecado la penitencia. Ninguna pena por él.

Igual deberías emborronarles la cara para evitar problemas.


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

ShellShock dijo:


> LOL. El betazo planchabragas rescatasobras que se deje engatusar llevará en el pecado la penitencia. Ninguna pena por él.
> 
> Igual deberías emborronarles la cara para evitar problemas.



Un negrito que tendrá nacionalidad Española y dejará descendencia africana


----------



## DigitalMarketer (29 Sep 2020)

Vaya tesoro que debe de ser la niña.


----------



## Conejo europeo (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Un negrito que tendrá nacionalidad Española y dejará descendencia africana



Un hijo de la Hispanidad, futuro cabeza de lista de VOX seguramente.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Sep 2020)

Cuando una mujer se abre de piernas ante un negro sabe que acabará criando sola a la criatura


----------



## River in the street (29 Sep 2020)

Le salió igualito a ella jejejeje


----------



## Elezar03 (29 Sep 2020)

¿Eso es un niño?


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

Elezar03 dijo:


> ¿Eso es un niño?



Si no


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Cuando una mujer se abre de piernas ante un negro sabe que acabará criando sola a la criatura



En mi entorno hay casos , amigas que ya sabían que las avían abandonado y otras tontas que tenían el ejemplo an caído en lo mismo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> En mi entorno hay casos , amigas que ya sabían que las avían abandonado y otras tontas que tenían el ejemplo an caído en lo mismo




Suena gracioso y lejano hasta que pasa en tu familia. En la familia lejana de mi madre, una chiquilla de 20 años ha buscado sentir el Brasil de la mano de un morenito.

Y para más Inri, ella es rubia de ojos azules, por tanto una buena genética tirada a la basura.


----------



## ParanoidTime (29 Sep 2020)

Que disfrute lo marronizado y traicionado


----------



## Gamelin (29 Sep 2020)

Elezar03 dijo:


> ¿Eso es un niño?



Ha salido muy mono.

No seas rasista


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Suena gracioso y lejano hasta que pasa en tu familia. En la familia lejana de mi madre, una chiquilla de 20 años ha buscado sentir el Brasil de la mano de un morenito.
> 
> Y para más Inri, ella es rubia de ojos azules, por tanto una buena genética tirada a la basura.



Me lo creo perfectamente , estás putas se merecen lo peor


----------



## Elezar03 (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Si no



Se parece más a esto, solo que versión cuero:







Esa tipa es zoofilica


----------



## Alatristeando (29 Sep 2020)

La chica me parece totalmente sincera: 'amante de los animales'


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Suena gracioso y lejano hasta que pasa en tu familia. En la familia lejana de mi madre, una chiquilla de 20 años ha buscado sentir el Brasil de la mano de un morenito.
> 
> Y para más Inri, ella es rubia de ojos azules, por tanto una buena genética tirada a la basura.



Rubia de ojos azules no es buena genética, es todo lo contrario. Los ojos azules y el pelo rubio son una mutación genética debilitadora, por eso en su día sólo proliferaron en el norte donde no había mucho problema con el sol. A nosotros nos parece bonito aólo porque aquí es poco común y estamos programados para buscar genes exóticos alejados a los nuestros, pero créeme que no es "buena genética".


----------



## SPAINHERO (29 Sep 2020)

Puta la madre, puta la hija, puta la manta que las cobija.


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Rubia de ojos azules no es buena genética, es todo lo contrario. Los ojos azules y el pelo rubio son una mutación genética debilitadora, por eso en su día sólo proliferaron en el norte donde no había mucho problema con el sol. A nosotros nos parece bonito aólo porque aquí es poco común y estamos programados para buscar genes exóticos alejados a los nuestros, pero créeme que no es "buena genética".



Como que rubia y ojos azules no es buena genética pero tu de dónde te sacas eso


----------



## SPAINHERO (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Rubia de ojos azules no es buena genética, es todo lo contrario. Los ojos azules y el pelo rubio son una mutación genética debilitadora, por eso en su día sólo proliferaron en el norte donde no había mucho problema con el sol. A nosotros nos parece bonito aólo porque aquí es poco común y estamos programados para buscar genes exóticos alejados a los nuestros, pero créeme que no es "buena genética".



Tu si que no eres buena genética, anormal.


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 Sep 2020)

espana va a ganar el mundial 2038


----------



## Pressak (29 Sep 2020)

Si quedase un solo resquicio de autoridad en la familia su padre la moleria a hostias, pero el nwo lo ha corrompido todo


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Como que rubia y ojos azules no es buena genética pero tu de dónde te sacas eso





SPAINHERO dijo:


> Tu si que no eres buena genética, anormal.



Deberíais informaros sobre los ojos azules, y qué les falta para ser azules. Y luego informaros de para qué sirve eso que les falta.
No la toméis conmigo,


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

Pressak dijo:


> Si quedase un solo resquicio de autoridad en la familia su padre la moleria a hostias, pero el nwo lo ha corrompido todo



Los padres se lo comerán


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Deberíais informaros sobre los ojos azules, y qué les falta para ser azules. Y luego informaros de para qué sirve eso que les falta.
> No la toméis conmigo,



Ilustranos


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Ilustranos



Abandonar se escribe sin H.
El resto es cosa tuya.


----------



## niso (29 Sep 2020)

ShellShock dijo:


> LOL. El betazo planchabragas rescatasobras que se deje engatusar llevará en el pecado la penitencia. Ninguna pena por él.
> 
> Igual deberías emborronarles la cara para evitar problemas.



Sino acaba pillando un betazo planchabragas lo acabaremos pagando entre todos. La ministra de desigualdad le proveerá todo lo necesario.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Sep 2020)

Que cara de malo tiene el niño siendo aún tan bebé.


----------



## Rigreor (29 Sep 2020)

Los ojos claros son un signo distintivo de la genética del norte de Europa y acompañan a toda una serie de rasgos anatómicos y cerebrales. Así que sí, tener los ojos claros es indicativo de buenos genes, de un buen cerebro concretamente, que es lo más importante. A ver si algunos pensáis que las críticas a los morenos vienen de que no guste su piel.


----------



## Progretón (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Cuando una mujer se abre de piernas ante un negro sabe que acabará criando sola a la criatura



Pues va a ser que no. Irá cargando la larva y sus gastos a la familia.

A la familia de ella, no la del negro que se ha dado el piro _hasta-luego-lucas_.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Sep 2020)

Rigreor dijo:


> Los ojos claros son un signo distintivo de la genética del norte de Europa y acompañan a toda una serie de rasgos anatómicos y cerebrales. Así que sí, tener los ojos claros es indicativo de buenos genes, de un buen cerebro concretamente, que es lo más importante. A ver si algunos pensáis que las críticas a los morenos vienen de que no guste su piel.



No me citas pero sé que hablas conmigo.

No, no lo es. Los blancos rubios de ojos azules descienden de los blancos morenos de ojos oscuros, y no al revés. No hay un gradiente de más blanco a más negro con pasos intermedios. Hay una raza blanca y una raza negra, con distintos subgrupos. Y bueno, hay antropólgos que afirma que lo que hay es una ESPECIE humana blanca y otra especie humana negra, con distintas razas. Yo no soy una voz autorizada en el tema así que no entro a juzgar, cosa que hará el más analfabeto de la conversación basándose en lo bien o mal que suene algo que se ha dicho.


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Abandonar se escribe sin H.
> El resto es cosa tuya.



Es el corrector tontoelava a que lo e puesto con v me la suda


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Es el corrector tontoelava a que lo e puesto con v me la suda



Pues "haba".... da igual.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Sep 2020)

Candidata a que te la folles hasta desgastar tu polla y cuando te canses dejarle un billete de 20 por los servicios prestados.


----------



## CommiePig (29 Sep 2020)

niso dijo:


> Sino acaba pillando un betazo planchabragas lo acabaremos pagando entre todos. La ministra de desigualdad le proveerá todo lo necesario.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



al contribuyente español nos sobra el dinero....

con nuestro trabajo, pagamos las natalidad de los pichabravas pollatatuada y las futuras charos


----------



## mr_nobody (29 Sep 2020)

Los sociopatas llevan décadas haciendo bien su trabajo. A este paso occidente solo será un recuerdo.


----------



## Muerto_en_Vida (29 Sep 2020)

El mariconazo mangina que le de a me gusta, espero que sufra y lo pase realmente mal con esa puta, estas putas repugnantes están llevando a occidente a la decadencia total.


----------



## Santolin (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Rubia de ojos azules no es buena genética, es todo lo contrario. Los ojos azules y el pelo rubio son una mutación genética debilitadora, por eso en su día sólo proliferaron en el norte donde no había mucho problema con el sol. A nosotros nos parece bonito aólo porque aquí es poco común y estamos programados para buscar genes exóticos alejados a los nuestros, pero créeme que no es "buena genética".



Se podría decir lo mismo de la gente con la piel negra, si te los llevas al norte no producirán la suficiente vitamina D por el tipo de piel que tienen, eres un puto ignorante racista, ningún humano es débil, cada raza se adapta al medio donde vive, gilipollas


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> En mi entorno hay casos , amigas que ya sabían que las* avían* abandonado y otras tontas que tenían el ejemplo *an *caído en lo mismo



Mongolo ANALFABETO racista caga hilo anormal... perfil típico de Vox, bienvenido al redil ovejita!


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Mongolo ANALFABETO racista caga hilo anormal... perfil típico de Vox, bienvenido al redil ovejita!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 445539



Comome los huevos hijo de perra , follacabras de mierda


----------



## RFray (29 Sep 2020)

Es fruta y su coño lo disputa, o algo así.

Si yo tuviese más de 70 años y ella la comiese muy bien tal vez podríamos llegar a algún tipo de acuerdo...


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Como que rubia y ojos azules no es buena genética pero tu de dónde te sacas eso



El foro seguro es un panchimoronegros de mierda, un envidioso de la más hermosa que es la blanca.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Deberíais informaros sobre los ojos azules, y qué les falta para ser azules. Y luego informaros de para qué sirve eso que les falta.
> No la toméis conmigo,



Los ojos azules se expandieron por selección sexual.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (29 Sep 2020)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Un hijo de la Hispanidad, futuro cabeza de lista de VOX seguramente.




Jo jo jo

Semoh loh españoleh de biemg, morenazi power.


----------



## etsai (29 Sep 2020)

¿Que les pasa por la cabeza?

A la mayoría, rebeldía y ganas de joder a sus padres y a la sociedad que les ha dado todo. No hay más.

La eterna adolescencia, en definitiva.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Progretón dijo:


> Pues va a ser que no. Irá cargando la larva y sus gastos a la familia.
> 
> A la familia de ella, no la del negro que se ha dado el piro _hasta-luego-lucas_.



Todo negrata debe ser castrada al momento de pisar Europa.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (29 Sep 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Mongolo ANALFABETO racista caga hilo anormal... perfil típico de Vox, bienvenido al redil ovejita!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 445539




Racistas y morenazis cuando les conviene, a este no lo insultan y desprecian.









Jo jo jo

Y a la cubana "mazónicah inmigracionistah follanegros" ( adjetivos que dicen ellos de los que tienen estas actitudes y no son gerifaltes de su secta, PUTEROX o Mierda Opus basura VOX), la tienen en un pedestal.









Orwell, que gran visionario.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Sep 2020)

Santolin dijo:


> Se podría decir lo mismo de la gente con la piel negra, si te los llevas al norte no producirán la suficiente vitamina D por el tipo de piel que tienen, eres un puto ignorante racista, ningún humano es débil, cada raza se adapta al medio donde vive, gilipollas



¿Cuando se ha llenado el foro de activistas follanegros incongruentes capaces de criticar el "racismo" blanco-blanco a base de macar diferencias blanco-negro y por el camino acusar de racista a otros?

Aclaraos vuestras putas ideas antes de criticar las de los demás. Bueno, aclaráoslas y cerrad la boca si no sabéis hablar como personas.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Santolin dijo:


> Se podría decir lo mismo de la gente con la piel negra, si te los llevas al norte no producirán la suficiente vitamina D por el tipo de piel que tienen, eres un puto ignorante racista, ningún humano es débil, cada raza se adapta al medio donde vive, gilipollas



Eso no es así, tiene que ocurrir una mutación y que esa mutación se expanda através de la selección sexual; ocurre eso para CI alto, cabello rubio y ojos azules.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

RFray dijo:


> Es fruta y su coño lo disputa, o algo así.
> 
> Si yo tuviese más de 70 años y ella la comiese muy bien tal vez podríamos llegar a algún tipo de acuerdo...



Todas las españolas madres de un marronidos acaban de putas baratas, esa es la realidad.


----------



## ciberobrero (29 Sep 2020)

Joder es que no salen mitad mitad, salen negros, difícilmente se puede diferenciar de un bebé nacido en Senegal.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Sep 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> Los ojos azules se expandieron por selección sexual.



Hay un post mio en este hilo que explica esto último. Sigue sin invalidar que sea una mutación debilizante de la raza blanca


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Que les pasa por la cabeza?
> 
> A la mayoría, rebeldía y ganas de joder a sus padres y a la sociedad que les ha dado todo. No hay más.
> 
> La eterna adolescencia, en definitiva.



Mira la cara de la chorti, se nota que no le gusta esa orcolarva marronido, daría todo lo que tiene porque su larva sea un hermoso churumbel blanco.


----------



## Octubris (29 Sep 2020)

Podría haber tenido un novio español, correcto, respetuoso, comprometido, más o menos sexy, pero dedicado.

Pero no, a follar negros a pelito.

Ahora solo le queda arrastrarse el resto de su vida.

Debemos concienciarlas contra el femi-inmi-nazismo o terminarán todas así (es la (((agenda))) ).


----------



## George Orwell (29 Sep 2020)

Amante de los animales -dice. No me fío.


----------



## derepen (29 Sep 2020)

Tiene una cara de asco que no puede con ella. Sube el labio en la parte de la nariz, no hay signo más claro de asco que ese.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Toda mujer blanca preñada por un ser no blanca debería abortar a su engendro.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Tiene una cara de asco que no puede con ella. Sube el labio en la parte de la nariz, no hay signo más claro de asco que ese.



Recién se dio cuenta que el NOM la engaño con lo de ser guay por follarse a un asqueroso e inferior negrata.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Sep 2020)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Que les pasa por la cabeza?
> 
> A la mayoría, rebeldía y ganas de joder a sus padres y a la sociedad que les ha dado todo. No hay más.
> 
> La eterna adolescencia, en definitiva.



Pues al final la vida se la joden ellas; conozco alguna historia de "niñas" que no tenían porqué terminar siendo lumpen que empiezan como esta, y cerca de los 40 ya tienen un rebaño, y cada criatura de un padre distinto, pero casi todos con la misma historia.

Lo siento por la vida que llevarán esas criaturas con ese tipo de madres, y los abuelos... mientras los hayan, vivan y aguanten la carga que les lastra su hija.


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (29 Sep 2020)

El negro para abrir camino y que la destroze en la cama como una animal (ya lo dice que le gustan los animales, mensaje cifrado para indicar que le va el sexo muy duro) y ahora un blanco beta con buen puesto de trabajo para atender a las obligaciones, ya que el negro estara preñando a la siguiente incauta sedienta de polla negra y amante de animales sexuales .


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (29 Sep 2020)

Quiero creer que ningún español decente caerá en semejante trampa. Esa mujer debe sufrir en sus carnes el abandono y la exclusión.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Sep 2020)

A la madre y al niño los mantendremos ENTRE TODOS de por vida.


----------



## Oberon (29 Sep 2020)

Las mujeres son como niños. Dependen de los hombres y de la tradición para que sus vidas no se vayan al carajo. Son débiles, son materialistas, les falta creatividad, idealismo...

Ellas son las primeras víctimas de la monstruosidad que el Marxismo cultural que viene de USA, nos está haciendo como sociedad.

Como son niñas toda su vida, Netflix y el resto de plataformas, les comen la cabeza con negros en roles positivos, las acostumbran a ver que es normal lo que es anormal.

Las estadísticas USA muestran lo malísima idea que es tener críos con un negro. Pero eso a ellas, pobres niñas, Netflix no se lo cuenta. Les pone, una y otra vez, al negro en el rol positivo.

Esta chica, es otra víctima más. Y sí, pueden ser peligrosísimas con el poder que les han dado, y no estamos aquí para salvar a nadie. Las que tienen mejor instinto, no se dejarán comer la cabeza, y los negros ni con un palo.

Todas las demás, serán víctimas de las estadísticas.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Judah Ben-Hur dijo:


> El negro para abrir camino y que la destroze en la cama y ahora un blanco beta con buen puesto para atender a las obligaciones ya que el negro estara preñando a la siguiente incauta sedienta de polla negra y amante de animales sexuales.



Deberían ser juzgadas por el crimen de Disgenesia.


----------



## Albion (29 Sep 2020)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Quiero creer que ningún español decente caerá en semejante trampa. Esa mujer debe sufrir en sus carnes el abandono y la exclusión.



Parece mentira que no conozcas este país. Va a haber fila de proveedores con tal de rozar con dedos temblorosos una teta de esta muchacha.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Quiero creer que ningún español decente caerá en semejante trampa. Esa mujer debe sufrir en sus carnes el abandono y la exclusión.



Nunca he visto a un españolito con una madre soltera con hijo marronido, por más beta que sea un hombre jamás aceptará estar con una puta madre de un orco.


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (29 Sep 2020)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Quiero creer que ningún español decente caerá en semejante trampa. Esa mujer debe sufrir en sus carnes el abandono y la exclusión.




Tendra la bandeja de MP repleta de babosos acomplejados diciendo que les encanta el bebe de color y que estan duspuestos a mantener ambos.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Albion dijo:


> Parece mentira que no conozcas este país. Va a haber fila de proveedores con tal de rozar con dedos temblorosos una teta de esta muchacha.



Eso ocurrió solo cuando el hijo es blanco, no hay beta que soporte eso.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Judah Ben-Hur dijo:


> Tendra la bandeja de MP repleta de babosos acomplejados diciendo que les encanta el bebe de color y que estan duspuestos a mantener ambos.



Lo dicen para quedar bien, en el fondo desprecian a ese horrible subhumano.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Sep 2020)

La tia me da 0 pena por follarse a negros encima sin proteccion, la pena es que ese niño cuando crezca tendra la nacionalidad española. 

¿Tan dificil es tener un poco de cuidado con quien te acuestas? Joder que en estos casos se ve venir de lejos.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Sep 2020)




----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Rubia de ojos azules no es buena genética, es todo lo contrario. Los ojos azules y el pelo rubio son una mutación genética debilitadora, por eso en su día sólo proliferaron en el norte donde no había mucho problema con el sol. A nosotros nos parece bonito aólo porque aquí es poco común y estamos programados para buscar genes exóticos alejados a los nuestros, pero créeme que no es "buena genética".




Sí, ya, me pones para reproducirme a una con un gen "exótico" de esos aborígenes australianos y antes prefiero suicidarme.

Los humanos buscan reproducirse con los humanos menos simiescos, es decir, más avanzados evolutivamente.

Los Sapiens-Sapiens mandan sobre los Sapiens-Neanderthalensis. 

Otra cosa es que a las rubitas las estén machacando continuamente para que actúen contra-natura. Luego vienen los llantos.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> La tia me da 0 pena por follarse a negros encima sin proteccion, la pena es que ese niño cuando crezca tendra la nacionalidad española.
> 
> ¿Tan dificil es tener un poco de cuidado con quien te acuestas? Joder que en estos casos se ve venir de lejos.



No sólo eso, hay aborto, como estás putas no abortan estos seres cuando si lo hacen cuando es blanco.


----------



## _______ (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa



Que app, es?


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Que app, es?



Waplog


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Sep 2020)

Si no te gustan los niños

Encima pones CONDICIONES



Espero que acabe con un buen progre y sea una multicombo kármico.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Que una mujer engendre seres repugnantes es un crimen contra Europa y contra sus ancestros.


----------



## _______ (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Waplog



Y que ciudad? Es para un trabajo


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Sep 2020)

Los negros son los nº1 en abandono de hijos, pero un anuncio de Meetic nos muestra a una blanca teniendo un hijo con un entrañable negrito.


----------



## Santolin (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> ¿Cuando se ha llenado el foro de activistas follanegros incongruentes capaces de criticar el "racismo" blanco-blanco a base de macar diferencias blanco-negro y por el camino acusar de racista a otros?
> 
> Aclaraos vuestras putas ideas antes de criticar las de los demás. Bueno, aclaráoslas y cerrad la boca si no sabéis hablar como personas.



Aquí el único que ha empezado a criticar el fenotipo eres tu retrasado mental


----------



## Mastropiero70 (29 Sep 2020)

SPAINHERO dijo:


> Puta la madre, puta la hija, puta la manta que las cobija.



Lo veo y lo subo:

Puta tú, puta tu madre, putas tu abuela y tu tía; y en arrejuntandoos toas, se junta la putería.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

A esa zorra una patada en el culo y para África con su engendro.


----------



## ferrys (29 Sep 2020)

Como estará el patio que la tía lo enseña con orgullo. No hace tanto se la cairía la cara de vergüenza. Asume que va a haber un pagafantas dispuesto a semejante "marrón"


----------



## Joloan (29 Sep 2020)

Dentro de poco, las que solo tengan una larva negra serán un buen partido, luego serán las de tres o cuatro negros de varios negros diferentes.


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

ferrys dijo:


> Como estará el patio que la tía lo enseña con orgullo. No hace tanto se la cairía la cara de vergüenza. Asume que va a haber un pagafantas dispuesto a semejante "marrón"



Asín están las cosas esto es todo decadencia y si lees la descripción dice que si no te gustan los niños que no respondas , con 2 cojones


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

ferrys dijo:


> Como estará el patio que la tía lo enseña con orgullo. No hace tanto se la cairía la cara de vergüenza. Asume que va a haber un pagafantas dispuesto a semejante "marrón"



Pues mira su cara de asco de la chorti, por dentro le repugna ese engendro, basta que ella mire a mujeres blancas con sus hermosos churumbeles blancos para que se deprima.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Asín están las cosas esto es todo decadencia y si lees la descripción dice que si no te gustan los niños que no respondas , con 2 cojones



Mejor lo hubiese abortado.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (29 Sep 2020)

_"¿Qué valoras más? *Lealtad*"_


jajajaja, su respuesta lo dice todo.

Landejaotirada.


----------



## baifo (29 Sep 2020)

El dominican dont play hizo con esa a los 20 años lo que la mayoría de españoles no hace en su puta vida , luego se dio el piro y lo que ustedes quieran pero busca tú españoles que le hagan un bombo a una chica de 20 años , y no lo hacen no por precaución, noooooo!!! El tema es que no lo hacen POR MIEDO, y eso las mujeres lo huelen ¿Entendido ? Ahora a seguir llorando en el hilo porque las mujeres son todas unas putas y tal, que no les faltará razón , pero a tirar balones fuera en lo que les atañe , que es que faltan cojones a una sociedad conservadora , que vive con el miedo a perder su comodidad, pero cagados perdidos.


----------



## audienorris1899 (29 Sep 2020)

En su perfil dice que es amante de los animales.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Sep 2020)

baifo dijo:


> El dominican dont play hizo con esa a los 20 años lo que la mayoría de españoles no hace en su puta vida , luego se dio el piro y lo que ustedes quieran pero busca tú españoles que le hagan un bombo a una chica de 20 años , y no lo hacen no por precaución, noooooo!!! El tema es que no lo hacen POR MIEDO, y eso las mujeres lo huelen ¿Entendido ? Ahora a seguir llorando en el hilo porque las mujeres son todas unas putas y tal , pero lo que faltan son cojones.



Pues que sigan acostandose con donkey kongs que seguro que les sale la jugada bien

A mi plin


----------



## punkers22 (29 Sep 2020)

You've been pimped


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> En su perfil dice que le gustan los animales.



Haora si que va tener uno exótico y del África


----------



## bsnas (29 Sep 2020)

Tiene cara de amargada y rancia, ni siquiera está buena como para ir exigiendo proveedor de calidac.

Como mucho mentir follar y huir para el que le dé morbo meterla en el chocho de una mami, pero poco más.

Aunque da mal rollo pensar que uno o varios negratas se han corrido dentro a pelo y luego se haya salido una larva de ahí jodiendo todo el chasis para siempre.

El mayor problema es que esa larva es jodidamente cantosa como para apadrinarla siendo un blanco por muy betazo proveedor que sea uno, las risas de la gente a tus espaldas y posibles preguntas incomodas acerca de tu nuevo ahijado exotico deberían ser la norma junto con los ojos de decepción de tu padre en cuanto te vea entrar por la puerta con ese craco y su larva wakanda.


----------



## 121 (29 Sep 2020)

Si no te gustan los niños dice jajaja

Espera que ahora me pongo a limpiar el culo cagado de un niño negro todas las madrugadas porque "me gustan los niños"

Chortina con la vida arruinada, nutrición máxima


----------



## Mybabyfuck (29 Sep 2020)

Amante de los animales... Amante de los Kunta Kinte...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Sep 2020)




----------



## megamax (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Deberíais informaros sobre los ojos azules, y qué les falta para ser azules. Y luego informaros de para qué sirve eso que les falta.
> No la toméis conmigo,



La piel blanca tampoco es buena genética en sitios con mucha radiacion UVB... pero si lo es en sitios con tierra pobre y muchas vacas...

Lo de menos es el color de la piel, el pelo o los ojos. Lo importante es la cultura, la economía y el entorno.

China era un estercolero hace 40 años y va camino de ser la primera potencia mundial. Ha cambiado la genética en menos de dos generaciones?

India a mas de uno le iba a sorprender (si, en este foro os encanta hablar de que cagan en la playa, pero solo hay que mirar a las grandes empresas indias para darse cuenta de que hay dos Indias).. por no hablar del éxito indiscutible de los inmigrantes indios en USA.

Argentina era un top ten hace 100 años, tanto se ha degradado su genetica?


----------



## bullish consensus (29 Sep 2020)

Pero si ella es blanca, no lo entiendo....


----------



## Manufacturer (29 Sep 2020)

Joder, ¿qué sensación debe dar que te salga por ahí un crío extranjero? 
Joder, es que la chavala no se reconoce en su descendencia, no hay un puto rasgo del churumbel que pueda dar pie a decir que es hijo suyo.


----------



## Lester_33 (29 Sep 2020)

Madre primeriza...dice


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (29 Sep 2020)




----------



## CuervoDrogado (29 Sep 2020)

ShellShock dijo:


> LOL. El betazo planchabragas rescatasobras que se deje engatusar llevará en el pecado la penitencia. Ninguna pena por él.
> 
> Igual deberías emborronarles la cara para evitar problemas.



En españa hay de sobra


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Sep 2020)

Santolin dijo:


> Aquí el único que ha empezado a criticar el fenotipo eres tu retrasado mental



Podemos seguir hablando del efecto Dunning-Krueger que te hace pensar que estas en condiciones de llamar regtrasado a quienes deberías hablar de usted, pero para eso tendrías que ser capaz de entenderlo, y quienes lo sufrís no lo entendéis


----------



## Patriota247 (29 Sep 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> Todo negrata debe ser castrada al momento de pisar Europa.



lo mejor es que ni pisen europa


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Suena gracioso y lejano hasta que pasa en tu familia. En la familia lejana de mi madre, una chiquilla de 20 años ha buscado sentir el Brasil de la mano de un morenito.
> 
> Y para más Inri, ella es rubia de ojos azules, por tanto una buena genética tirada a la basura.



Igual de buena genética que la que es morena de ojos marrones.


----------



## 121 (29 Sep 2020)

Vázquez de Coronado dijo:


> Igual de buena genética que la que es morena de ojos marrones.



No.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Que LOL lo de la primera cita. Claro, después de ser taladrada por un negrazo, nos vamos a poner a conquistarla como si estuviera a estrenar y fuera una gran mujer que guarda su virtud para un caballero. Anda, a pastar nena.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (29 Sep 2020)

Probó el África salvaje y se quedó con el souvenir jajaja


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Para los retrasados que dicen que la genética blanca no es superior a la morena, es curioso, pero todos los morenos pierden el culo por ir a vivir a países blancos, y no al revés. O un moreno cuando por estatus y posición económica, puede aspirar a la mujer que quiera, muchas veces pasa de las morenas como la mierda y se va a por blanquitas rubias.


----------



## fayser (29 Sep 2020)

Parece que alguien dejó el kinder sorpresa y se largó...


----------



## fayser (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Que LOL lo de la primera cita. Claro, después de ser taladrada por un negrazo, nos vamos a poner a conquistarla como si estuviera a estrenar y fuera una gran mujer que guarda su virtud para un caballero. Anda, a pastar nena.



Me pregunto cuánto tardó en conquistarla el negro... tiene pinta de que lo mismo que tardó en pirarse.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (29 Sep 2020)

si quiere lealtad que se compre un pastor aleman y solucionao


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Sep 2020)

fayser dijo:


> Me pregunto cuánto tardó en conquistarla el negro... tiene pinta de que lo mismo que tardó en pirarse.



Ahora si eres blanquito te toca hacer las 10 pruebas de Hércules.

__


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

A esta nena le digo ya lo que le espera: soltería de por vida.

En mi época de instituto hubo una que le hizo dos larvas al malote del instituto, que poco tiempo después acabó encerrado algunos años por unas cosillas sin importancia. Ella lo dejó, pero el resultado fue soltería desde entonces ¿quién se iba a meter ahí (larvas de malote y un presidiario rondando)?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (29 Sep 2020)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ahora si eres blanquito te toca hacer las 10 pruebas de Hércules.
> 
> __



es raro que la tia no pregunte cual es tu itemlevel en el wow, ya solo les falta eso

a lo mejor cundia hacerse unos perfiles loleantes en esas aplicaciones y entrarles a todas mencionando tus logros del wow y tu itemlevel, solo por el factor lol


----------



## noseyo (29 Sep 2020)

Ami me gustan los simios vale de 2x1


----------



## Santolin (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Podemos seguir hablando del efecto Dunning-Krueger que te hace pensar que estas en condiciones de llamar regtrasado a quienes deberías hablar de usted, pero para eso tendrías que ser capaz de entenderlo, y quienes lo sufrís no lo entendéis



Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (29 Sep 2020)

Elezar03 dijo:


> ¿Eso es un niño?



¿estás asumiendo su género?


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Sep 2020)

Santolin dijo:


> Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición



Casi una hora y no has conseguido entenderlo.

Gracias por volver a darme la razón. Aquí termina esta conversación de burros, que ya me duelen las piernas de llevar tanto rato agachado a tu nivel.


----------



## alas97 (29 Sep 2020)

rabo de mandinga manda, si fuera español ya estuviera entre rejas por viogen.


----------



## Trollkien (29 Sep 2020)

Es sincera y no engaña... Muchas tienen mochila y no ponen nada en los perfiles.

Mujeres como esta hacen grande a España...


----------



## M.Karl (29 Sep 2020)

Esto equivale a comprarse un coche de 300.000 km por 60.000 €.


----------



## Menchi (29 Sep 2020)

¿Pero y lo moderna y socialmente comprometida por la integración que ha quedado y que le permitirá vivir una vida plena recibiendo un montón de likes en Instagram cada vez que suba una foto?

La sociedad pone la validación y el blanquito pone la pasta para pagarle esas cosas vulgares como son la comida y la casa.

La guerra cultural está perdida y enferma. La gente que tendría que luchar por quienes son como ellos se empeñan con sus mierdas de decisiones en hundir la supervivencia de su propia raza.


----------



## mr_nobody (29 Sep 2020)

espero q al menos las "amigas" tomen ejemplo


----------



## Pleonasmo (29 Sep 2020)

Joder, la de casos de este corte que se dan (de abandono de padre negro)


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (29 Sep 2020)

esa actitud prepotente denota resentimiento y amargura, un inconveniente mucho peor que lo que tiene entre brazos

Bill.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> espero q al menos las "amigas" tomen ejemplo




Ellas siempre piensan que a ellas, las megadivinas y megaespeciales, no les pasará.


----------



## -Alexia- (29 Sep 2020)

El tonto no será Makelele, el tonto rematado será el blanquito que se quede con ella y que incluso adopte al niño... ese sí que se va a llevar el "premio gordo".


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (29 Sep 2020)

Elezar03 dijo:


> ¿Eso es un niño?



es una cria de monoide


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (29 Sep 2020)

BOOPER dijo:


> Que se joda por hija de la gran puta viciosa



viciosa no, enferma


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Seguro eres un negrata de mierda.

Las mujeres de todas la razas prefieren al hombre blanco.


----------



## ashe (29 Sep 2020)

Por eso defiendo el ius sanguinis, la familia tradicional y a estas rameras que sean tratadas como apestadas viendo las lapidaciones con mejores ojos que es lo que se merecen muchas de estas. De ahi que a día de hoy apoye los vientres de alquiler para preservar la raza mientras se expulsa a Francia a toda la hez (ya que toda la degeneración entra por ahi siendo el afrancesado el mejor ejemplo)

Ahora que apechugue y solo espero que nadie la cuide y si las familias fuesen sanas esa sería tratada como una apestada por la propia familia


----------



## VotoXpurgaANarcisistas (29 Sep 2020)

Eso es x lo que ven en el porno, pollones xxl. Lo que no ven es el sida sifilis gonorrea.. un largo etcetera que luego expanden aqui con su poligamia descontrolada


----------



## Santolin (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Casi una hora y no has conseguido entenderlo.
> 
> Gracias por volver a darme la razón. Aquí termina esta conversación de burros, que ya me duelen las piernas de llevar tanto rato agachado a tu nivel.



Tranquilo ya nos hemos enterado de que eres muy inteligente


----------



## -Galaiko (29 Sep 2020)

Ostias, no puedo creer que aun no lo hayan puesto.






Lo triste para mi es que nosotros mantenemos a esa traidora y a su larva marronida indirectamente, esta cobra paguita + benef. sociales seguro.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

¿Qué tienen que ver las parafilias sexuales, con lo que eligen después para formar pareja?

Yo conozco a algunos que se fueron también a Cuba de turismo sexual, y sin embargo no se les ocurriría juntarse con una cubana morena.

Por cierto, otra prueba de que cualquier moreno pierde el culo por las blancas, es que las yotubers rusas tienen los comentarios plagados de panchitos.

Y los más pudientes, se juntan con chicas del este.

Otra buena genética a la mierda:


----------



## Black Jack (29 Sep 2020)

¿Que no? Si cada verano tenemos las costas llenas de guiris deseando follarse a españoles, las costas en Italia también, los erasmus, ir a Ucrania a follarse chortinas... Los sitios de turismo sexual publicitados como tal son los sitios en los que las putas y los putos son baratos, es decir, a donde van los puteros pro a ponerse las botas, y las puteras viejas a sentir que son deseadas otra vez.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Por no hablar de que en panchitolandia las mujeres pudientes hacen todo lo posible para tener los rasgos de las blancas, ya sea aclarándose la piel, poniendo lentillas, o alisando el pelo.


----------



## kokod (29 Sep 2020)

Pobre niño tiene que ser jodido crecer sin la figura paterna, pues esa madre como no tenga familia que la mantenga tiene todas las papeletas para ser una cliente premiun de Caritas, en mi entorno he visto varios casos así, chicas que se les pasa el arroz buscando su príncipe azul perfecto y al final acaban con un desenlace trágico, una de mi grupo bastante atractiva pero sin estudios durante muchos años de flor en flor, solo pensaba en el gimnasio y en jijijear, mientras ponía pegas a todas sus parejas cada dos por tres cambiaba de pareja siempre había un pelo... es que no gana tanto, es que tiene tripa, es que, es que., Por otro lado ella tiene trabajos poco cualificados (tiendas de ropa) y mira que le animábamos para que se formarse en algo que su físico no le duraria toda la vida, ahora se encuentra soltera ni si quiera sabe quien es el padre de sus hijo y encima esta en el puto paro y acercándose a los 40 , la ultima vez en la quedada que hacemos cada año la vi con una gran tristeza en sus ojos, una pena, pero supongo que cada uno busca su destino.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Esta tía entre otras cosas lleva lentillas, y después de dejarse hacer una larva por el malote de turno, ahora busca proveedor blanquito en USA:







Aquí sin lentillas, aunque aún así take my money baby. Ehhh, NO.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (29 Sep 2020)

Con lo de amante de los animales. Me ha matao . . .


----------



## Clavisto (29 Sep 2020)

Conozco algunas chicas con hijo negro (muy jóvenes al tenerlos) que tras la correspondiente huida lo más que han llegado a "cazar" es a los muy raros del lugar, rayanos casi en la psicopatía e incluso así acaban por dejarlas. También conozco a parejas maduras, educadas y bien posicionadas que han adoptado niños negros y los llevan bien. 

Es leyenda que una chiquilla en tales circunstancias tenga una cohorte de betas blancos bien posicionados detrás de ellas, por muy buena que esté. Por mucho poder que tengan los medios de comunicación (que lo tienen) la cosa no resulta tan sencilla en la vida real. 

La chica va a pasarlo mal por muchas ayudas económicas y morales de boquilla que reciba y no es cuestión de alegrarse, hijos de puta.


----------



## Javichu87 (29 Sep 2020)

Leonard Leakey dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 445775
> 
> 
> Con lo de amante de los animales. Me ha matao . . .


----------



## diogenes de sinope (29 Sep 2020)

ShellShock dijo:


> LOL. El betazo planchabragas rescatasobras que se deje engatusar llevará en el pecado la penitencia. Ninguna pena por él.
> 
> Igual deberías emborronarles la cara para evitar problemas.




Buen consejo.

Por cierto, hay que ver la parte buena: 
Cuando el zagal crezca y el planchabragas lo lleve a entrenar en su equipo de fútbol, será el más orgulloso por cómo corre. 
Lo visualizo animando entusiasmado desde la grada y celebrando los goles "Braaaavo hiiijo!".


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

El negocio del siglo, apurad chavales que me lo quitan de las manos:


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Sep 2020)

los negros son los sementales, los blancos simples succionadores de clítoris .


----------



## diogenes de sinope (29 Sep 2020)

Clavisto dijo:


> Conozco algunas chicas con hijo negro (muy jóvenes al tenerlos) que tras la correspondiente huida lo más que han llegado a "cazar" es a los muy raros del lugar, rayanos casi en la psicopatía e incluso así acaban por dejarlas. También conozco a parejas maduras, educadas y bien posicionadas que han adoptado niños negros y los llevan bien.
> 
> Es leyenda que una chiquilla en tales circunstancias tenga una cohorte de betas blancos bien posicionados detrás de ellas, por muy buena que esté. Por mucho poder que tengan los medios de comunicación (que lo tienen) la cosa no resulta tan sencilla en la vida real.
> 
> La chica va a pasarlo mal por muchas ayudas económicas y morales de boquilla que reciba y no es cuestión de alegrarse, hijos de puta.




Es que por mucha propaganda y mucha comedura de coco no es lo mismo decir "lo adopté en Gambia" que "es hijo de mi señora". Es como ir gritando "se la pinchó otro, es que tiene gustos exóticos, yo soy el que come las sobras". 

Solo las nuevas masculinidades pueden afrontar ese reto (to paellos).


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Es que por mucha propaganda y mucha comedura de coco no es lo mismo decir "lo adopté en Gambia" que "es hijo de mi señora". Es como ir gritando "se la pinchó otro, es que tiene gustos exóticos, yo soy el que come las sobras".
> 
> *Solo las nuevas masculinidades pueden afrontar ese reto (to paellos).*




Sí, no se puede subestimar el poder de las nuevas degeneraciones. Numale rules:


----------



## meodepie (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Esta tía entre otras cosas lleva lentillas, y después de dejarse hacer una larva por el malote de turno, ahora busca proveedor blanquito en USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impactante la naturalidad.

Ésta debía ser una de las influencer de mi ex.

JODER, min 4:25 me lo dijo alguna vez, que le daba dinero a la madre, y yo "pos vale". Vale sí, pero sin sexo 6 meses.

Lo del 5:50 igual me decía, que tenía una amiga que le habían comprado no se qué, otra que se iba a casar, etc


----------



## Kroyer (29 Sep 2020)

mala suerte, le podia haber salido cafe con leche pero le ha salido makelele total


----------



## mr_nobody (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Esta tía entre otras cosas lleva lentillas, y después de dejarse hacer una larva por el malote de turno, ahora busca proveedor blanquito en USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manual de como ser una hija de puta. Que de mierda que les meten en la cabeza a las tías hoy en dia.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Sí, no se puede subestimar el poder de las nuevas degeneraciones. Numale rules:



¿¿Te crees que eres más hombre y varonil que todos éstos??

Porque posiblemente lo seas.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Manual de como ser una hija de puta. Que de mierda que les meten en la cabeza a las tías hoy en dia.



Esta tia la estuve buscando el otro día porque da loles como soles pero no me salía el nombre. Gracias por recuperarme el canal. Tiene sus respectivos hilos en burbuja.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Imágenes para contrarrestar esa abominación.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> Imágenes para contrarrestar esa abominación.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Sep 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> Imágenes para contrarrestar esa abominación.



E-Eres racista?


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Esta tía entre otras cosas lleva lentillas, y después de dejarse hacer una larva por el malote de turno, ahora busca proveedor blanquito en USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una Golfa Lagarta en toda regla adiestrando a otras golfas en el oficio más antigüo de la humanidad para intentar pillar mirlos blancos; lo que no sabe ésta es que la gente de pasta de la de verdad (Dinero viejo) NO COMPRA, sino que ALQUILAN y lo suelen tener todo bastante bien atado. Así que éstas hacen de súcubo pasando por mil camas hasta que muchas se estrellan con el muro, entonces bajan sus espectativas y se arrejuntan con un medio nuevo rico al que le estrujan bien la cartera.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Y unos clásicos ya de lo que NO HAY QUE HACER:


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Esta tia la estuve buscando el otro día porque da loles como soles pero no me salía el nombre. Gracias por recuperarme el canal. Tiene sus respectivos hilos en burbuja.




Las gracias me corresponden a mí, no al mindundi al que citas.


----------



## Patriota247 (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y unos clásicos ya de lo que NO HAY QUE HACER:



lo que esta claro es que los de la foto de abajo no son hijo de DNIRO cornamenta power¡¡¡


----------



## meodepie (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Esta tía entre otras cosas lleva lentillas, y después de dejarse hacer una larva por el malote de turno, ahora busca proveedor blanquito en USA:



9:32 "además el divorcio le sale más caro" 


Algunos comentarios en yutub:


X Nuggwifee XHace 1 día
Y recuerden chicas: Es mejor estar soltera que estar con un tacaño que no invierte en ti y en vez de aportar, te quita.
Logic keyHace 1 día
Cuando los hombres puedan llevar un bebé dentro de sus cuerpos 4 meses y medio y nosotras los otros 4 meses y medio, ahí hablen de 50/50.
bulmitaGymGymHace 1 día
Hola! Yo estaba empezando a salir con un hombre jordano y me quedé en shock cuando me dijo que él jamas aceptaría que su esposa fuera ama de casa. Me dijo que esperaba que yo pagara la mitad de nuestra cena... de veras me quedé en shock cuando después de todo eso se mostraba controlador y posesivo y quería que pasara la noche con él! Increíble! Ver para creer la desfachatez de algunos hombres.Besos!
Kemberly CardelHace 1 día
Viendo todos los videos de Tania, seguí indagando sobre este tema de 50/50 di con un libro que chicas me ha abierto los ojos, se llama: actua como dama pero piensa como hombre. de Steve Harvey . Increible. el resumen es todo l o que Tania dice. Somos el premio, y no nos damos cuenta. Los hombre no cumplen con su rol de hombres, porque nosotras lo permitimos, ya basta.! leanloo, se los recomiendo
Beth MendezHace 1 día
Quedé de salir con un chico y me arreglé súper bonita, cuando pasó por mí le pregunté: y a dónde vamos? Y me dice aquí a los tacos...y yo así de....queeee??? O sea me vas a llevar así a los tacos? Y me dice, pues es que para qué te arreglas tanto, a mí me gustas simple, no tan glamurosa... Y que le digo, bueno pues te dejo para que encuentres a alguien más simple...que me bajo de su carro y ya nunca volví a salir con él.... dicho se

Andrea ValHace 1 día
Ya quiero encontrar mi proveedor, hacerlo mío aunque luego me aburra, me estorbe y llegue a odiarlo.
Spirit BeautyHace 1 día
Tania me gustaría saber si vas a enseñarle a tu hijo a ser un hombre proveedor , yo también tengo hijo y quisiera saber si te gustaría criar a tu hijo para que sea así con las mujeres
Katherine RiveraHace 1 día
Mi Tania hermosa, solo me quedan palabras de agradecimiento, eres esa amiga, hermana que tanto anhelaba! Tus consejos son 100% Efectivos, funcionan! Me encantaría contar mi experiencia personal pero necesitaría como dos paginas enteras! Pero doy fé de ti y de como nos haz cambiado la vida a TODAS! Definitivamente, mi vida y mi relación amorosa se transformó a la que tanto soñaba desde que te comencé a escuchar y a APLICAR! Mi novio me trata como princesa, me trajo a vivir a los EEUU, es proveedor y aunque no gane millones siempre busca verme feliz y complacerme!


Mary CarmenHace 1 día
“Yo no me pongo bajo estrés tratando de ayudar a un hombre de ninguna manera” jajjaja la amo! Y es cierto, yo hace no mucho era mucho de apoyar emocionalmente, escucharlos y dar consejos, desvivirme para que sus corazones estuvieran en paz, ni novios mios eran! Ya sanos, se iban, me ardía claramente, suerte no me desgaste por años Pero mi alma esta en paz, no he perdido grandes cosas, luego de escuchar a Tania sé que debo ser mas selectiva, proteger mi corazón e incluso he recobrado mi feminidad y todo mi ambiente lo agradece

Casandra HernándezHace 1 día
Mi ex era aparentemente proveedor, siempre me llevaba a comer a restaurantes, me compraba ropa y me llevaba a elegirla, cuando tenía hambre siempre me pedía Uber eats para que llegara a mi casa, incluso casi logró que me pague una cirugía plástica, desafortunadamente me engañó, a pesar de que me arreglaba mucho cada vez que salía con él, el error que comenti fue darle lo que le gustaba siempre que quería, creo que debí hacerme más del rogar, aunque también creo que ya era infiel por naturaleza
Brisys PartidaHace 1 día
La primera!! Esa me funcionó le dije que no tenía trabajo y ahora el debía pagar todo en nuestras salidas... la primera salida juntos él no podía creer cuanto dinero yo ponía, me decía que todo estaba muy caro y que gastaba mucho en un día conmigo que en una semana solo. Le dije ok no salgamos porque no te alcanza prácticamente, pasaron unos días mas y me invitó a salir de nuevo ya poniendo todo y al tiempo dejó de notar que lo ponia. Se fue acostumbrando y hoy me trata como reina, ya no pongo 1 peso

Hillary Charris YasikovHace 1 día
Me gustaría que hablaras sobre si influye la proyección que se dan las mujeres en redes (ser sexy, fotos en vestido de baño en playa y así, pero sin ser vulgar) con ser tomada en serio por los hombres, y cómo manejar eso



EN REALIDAD ni un sólo comentario tiene desperdicio


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Las gracias me corresponden a mí, no al mindundi al que citas.



Vaya, lo siento mucho. Menudo disgusto te habré dado.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



Comparemos los hijos:

La hija de Heidi Klum y el viejo de Flavio Briatore






























Ahora a los hijos del negrata mazado de Seal


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Vaya, lo siento mucho. Menudo disgusto te habré dado.




No están las cosas como para perder los thanks tontamente.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)




----------



## Pajarotto (29 Sep 2020)

¿¿No os parece como un cuadro de Goya la foto ésa? es tremenda. Estoy por pasarla por un filtro artistico de ésos y estoy seguro que genero ARTE.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


>


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿¿No os parece como un cuadro de Goya la foto ésa? es tremenda. Estoy por pasarla por un filtro artistico de ésos y estoy seguro que genero ARTE.



El titulo es: "El engendro".


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> El titulo es: "El engendro".


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Sep 2020)

Este hilo acaba en juitsio 100% certified.


----------



## Cuñadator3000TurboGT (29 Sep 2020)

Y parece que es fea joder lo tiene todo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Sep 2020)

¿Inseminación artificial?

No hamijo. No nos equivoquemos. Padre tiene. Lo que no tiene su madre son mas de dos neuronas.

Al menos ya tenemos trabajo asegurado para la policia local.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No le faltarán en betazos...



No hay betazo que soporte esa abominación.


----------



## greg_house (29 Sep 2020)

Despues nosotros somos lo peor... jajajjaaajjaaja


----------



## F.Alonso21 (29 Sep 2020)

Progre hasta la medula, no eligio a uno que fuese universitario de su pais o medico seguramente xD

Quiso sentir el África y el África se impuso en ella.

En Haiti se dice que hay muchos niños abandonados desde crios como vagabundos, lo que confirma que la raza de color no ha fundado grandes sociedades porque se la suda criar crios, habia un cientifico o antropologo italiano que tiene un estudio sobre eso y que los asiaticos erna los que mas y nosotros los blancos recordad que la Iglesia nos dio mucho orden y la clave de huir de la era primitiva (emparejando 1 mujer con cada hombre de por vida).




HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Deberíais informaros sobre los ojos azules, y qué les falta para ser azules. Y luego informaros de para qué sirve eso que les falta.
> No la toméis conmigo,



Si no me equivoco fue una rareza, y si sigue existiendo era por belleza, de echo los hombres antaño podian elegir en la era primitiva a las mujeres (porque palmaban muchisimos por el camino cazando y en luchas tribales).

Pero la adaptacion al medio con menor luz les hacia mas capaces y no solo eso, para la glaciacion que hubo lo aguantaron mejor.





시켈 ! dijo:


> Los negros son los nº1 en abandono de hijos, pero un anuncio de Meetic nos muestra a una blanca teniendo un hijo con un entrañable negrito.



A ver si alguien encuentra al antropologo que investigó el abandono y cuidado de hijos segun razas de color, blancas y asiaticas y el exito de cada sociedad y que el numero de hijos esta directamente relacionado con eso.



TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A esta nena le digo ya lo que le espera: soltería de por vida.
> 
> En mi época de instituto hubo una que le hizo dos larvas al malote del instituto, que poco tiempo después acabó encerrado algunos años por unas cosillas sin importancia. Ella lo dejó, pero el resultado fue soltería desde entonces ¿quién se iba a meter ahí (larvas de malote y un presidiario rondando)?



Normal, a ver si aprenden a eso de evitar los genes primitivos de seleccionar mierda, en la era moderna de destruye a base de bien, anda que no veo guapas con feos porque son mas grandes o aparentes o cualquier mierda de esas, a joder la genetica de los crios que tenga en vez de salir modelos y cientificos a la puta esa opcion xD



Si siguiese la guerra fria y la educacion de antes, sin tanto 016 y sin tanta viogen, ya te digo yo que no verian tanto mangina o los hombres de verdad irian tras ellas en su pais.
Pero las leyes criminalizan al homrbe blanco por decir un piropo a una blanquita y sin embargo el islamista radical o el subsahariano se le permite entrar ilegalmente, incluso cometer delitos y se la suda incluso si se carga a una blanquita a lo violencia machista o porqeu en su cultura las odian al ser zorras de occidente.

A ellas no se como cojones las han educado en su casa progre, aunque la sociedad y tv han tenido mas culpa.


----------



## RDMS (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Deberíais informaros sobre los ojos azules, y qué les falta para ser azules. Y luego informaros de para qué sirve eso que les falta.
> No la toméis conmigo,



Que el tío tiene razón ostia, que los ojos azules son consecuencia de una falta de melanina en los ojos, y ocurrió en una sola persona en norte este europa, así que hubo incesto entre los descendientes de esa persona.Es una mutación genetica recesiva.Y si se transmitió por selección sexual.


----------



## noseburbuja (29 Sep 2020)

JAJAJAJA los 126 corazones esos q son? es una app de ligue imagino


----------



## hijoPutin (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Hay un post mio en este hilo que explica esto último. Sigue sin invalidar que sea una mutación debilizante de la raza blanca



Hombre, podría darse el caso de que, como todas las mutaciones, tenga efectos beneficiosos y negativos... y que según el nicho ecológico, sea netamente positivo o negativo.

Como tú mismo dices, no es lo mismo ser paliducho en Dinamarca que en Jaén. Ni es lo mismo acumular grasa en Toledo que en Siberia

No creo que un carácter físico se pueda contemplar como un absoluto bonus/malus (a no ser que sea una mutación que te mate con diez años de cáncer de nosequé)

¿Podrías colgar el hilo que dices para conocer las implicaciones que tiene el pelo rubio/ojos azules? 
Un saludo


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Progre hasta la medula, no eligio a uno que fuese universitario de su pais o medico seguramente xD
> 
> Quiso sentir el África y el África se impuso en ella.
> 
> ...



En África la selección sexual se dirigió a las pollones por más estúpidos que estos fuera, al final el padre en las tribus del África casi nunca se hacen cargo de sus críos. Una vez una negra de EEUU me explico que la desgracia de ellos es que no existe un patriarcado en su comunidad, ahí lo que prima es el matriarcado.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

RDMS dijo:


> Que el tío tiene razón ostia, que los ojos azules son consecuencia de una falta de melanina en los ojos, y ocurrió en una sola persona en norte este europa, así que hubo incesto entre los descendientes de esa persona.Es una mutación genetica recesiva.Y si se transmitió por selección sexual.



Leí una vez un estudio donde menciona que los ojos azules también aparecieron en lo que ahora es Italia solo que no tuvo tanto éxito de expansión como en los alrededores del mar báltico. La estatura también ocurre mucho por la selección sexual, basta que las parejas más altas tengan más hijos que los bajos, lo mismo va para el CI alto.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Sep 2020)

Ahora que le den por detrás


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Sep 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> Hombre, podría darse el caso de que, como todas las mutaciones, tenga efectos beneficiosos y negativos... y que según el nicho ecológico, sea netamente positivo o negativo.
> 
> Como tú mismo dices, no es lo mismo ser paliducho en Dinamarca que en Jaén. Ni es lo mismo acumular grasa en Toledo que en Siberia
> 
> ...



No es un hilo, es un post en este mismo hilo. Nuestro carácter gregario nos impulsa a la endogamia pero nuestro instinto reproductor busca la genética más exótica posible para corregirlo. Una española rubia de ojos azules es un cruce perfecto de ambas cosas aunque no sepamos si eso es bueno o malo.

De todos modos da lo mismo, la selección natural está anulada por la ciencia médica y la tecnología y la especie humana no va a ir a mejor. No nos vamos a adaptar a nada más, y dudo mucho también que la inteligencia media de la especie vaya para arriba...


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> Hombre, podría darse el caso de que, como todas las mutaciones, tenga efectos beneficiosos y negativos... y que según el nicho ecológico, sea netamente positivo o negativo.
> 
> Como tú mismo dices, no es lo mismo ser paliducho en Dinamarca que en Jaén. Ni es lo mismo acumular grasa en Toledo que en Siberia
> 
> ...



A veces suceden dos mutaciones distintas para un mismo fin como esto:

*El extraordinario antepasado que hace que los tibetanos sean diferentes de los andinos pese a vivir a grandes alturas*
Alex RileyBBC Future

26 marzo 2017
Comparte esta actualización en Facebook
Comparte esta actualización en Messenger
Comparte esta actualización en Twitter
Comparte esta actualización en Email
Compartir





Derechos de autor de la imagenGETTY IMAGESImage captionLa clave de la adaptación única a las alturas de los tibetanos hay que buscarla en un pasado muy lejano.
Hace miles de años, una familia se asentó en la cima del mundo. Vivían en la meseta tibetana, a 4.200m sobre el nivel del mar, en un sitio ahora conocido como Chusang.
Esa familia dejó una marca duradera: 19 huellas de manos y pies quedaron grabadas en el barro arcilloso que se filtraba de un manantial. A juzgar por el tamaño, el grupo familiar contenía seis individuos, dos de los cuales eran niños. Pero, ¿quiénes eran? ¿Y qué los llevó a tales altitudes?
Todo lo que se sabe es que las huellas en Chusang datan de hace 12.700 y 7.400 años, por lo que es *uno de los sitios arqueológicos más antiguos en la meseta tibetana*.
Pero lo que hace especial a la familia de Chusang es su aislamiento, señala Mark Aldenderfer, antropólogo de la Universidad de California en Merced. *Su supervivencia es extraordinaria.*
Aunque el calor del fuego podía protegerlos del frío, la familia de Chusang no podía resguardarse de un obstáculo obvio pero inevitable: el aire se hace más fino con cada paso hacia el cielo.
*Pulmones con forma de barril*
A más de 4.000m sobre el nivel del mar, cada respiración contiene alrededor de *un tercio menos de oxígeno* que otra a menos altura.




Derechos de autor de la imagenGETTY IMAGESImage captionEl altiplano tibetano ha estado habitado pero miles de años. Pero los secretos de supervivencia de quienes viven ahí apenas comienzan a ser descubiertos.
Cualquier escalador de montaña puede describir la falta de aliento que normalmente viene con la altitud.

Cuáles son los mejores ejercicios según la altura de tu ciudad
La presión del aire disminuye cuanto más se camina o vuela por encima de la superficie del mar, permitiendo que las moléculas de gas se diseminen en todas direcciones, y el pulmón sólo puede estirarse de modo limitado hasta compensarlo.
A lo largo de muchos cientos de generaciones, las personas que viven *en el altiplano andino* que se extiende desde Perú a Bolivia han desarrollado *pechos en forma de barril* que aumentan el volumen de cada una de sus respiraciones.
Y desde finales del siglo XIX los científicos saben que *su sangre está llena de glóbulos rojos y hemoglobina*, las moléculas que llevan oxígeno.
Cuando el oxígeno escasea, la sangre se espesa para aumentar la cantidad que puede llevar a las células alrededor del cuerpo. Esta* respuesta hematopoyética *también se produce en cualquiera que decida escalar una montaña.
Y como casi toda la investigación de las condiciones de vida en las alturas se condujo por mucho tiempo en los Andes, la hematopoyesis *fue vista como una respuesta universal a bajos niveles de oxígeno* durante casi dos siglos.
Fue sólo a finales de los años 70 y principios de los 80, después de ir de excursión a siete aldeas en Nepal, que Cynthia Beall, antropóloga de Case Western Reserve University en Ohio, empezó a encontrar que *los tibetanos no se ajustaban a esta teoría.*
*Como a nivel del mar*
En primer lugar, *carecían de los pechos en forma de barril*, pero parecían *respirar a un ritmo más rápido* que los andinos.
Y en segundo lugar, Beall y sus colegas encontraron que los tibetanos tienen *niveles de hemoglobina sorprendentemente bajos*, a menudo dentro del rango de lo que es normal para las personas que viven al nivel del mar.




Derechos de autor de la imagenGETTY IMAGESImage captionA los investigadores les sorprendió al principio encontrar que los tibetanos no contaban, al parecer, con las adaptaciones fisiológicas que se requieren para la vida en las alturas.
Aunque viven en el llamado "techo del mundo", *su estado fisiológico parecía sorprendentemente similar al de aquellos que nunca habían despegado del suelo*.
Lo que al principio parece ser muy paradójico -por no mencionar potencialmente peligroso-, realmente tiene mucho sentido.
Un beneficio, por ejemplo, es el menor desgaste en sus vasos sanguíneos.
"Si usted tiene altos niveles de hemoglobina, su sangre tiende a ser más viscosa, y eso puede tener muchos efectos perjudiciales", dice Tatum Simonson de la Universidad de California en San Diego.
*Sin CMS*
Un resultado posible de esta tensión adicional en el sistema circulatorio es la *Enfermedad Crónica de Montaña* o CMS.
Descrita por primera vez en 1925 por el médico peruano Carlos Monge Medrano, la CMS (también conocida como Enfermedad de Monge) puede afectar a personas que han vivido sin problemas en la altitud durante años.
"La gente se queda sin aliento", explica Bell. "Se vuelven cianóticas (sus labios y extremidades se tornan azules), no pueden trabajar, no pueden dormir bien. Están muy enfermos".
Al igual que con el mal de altura a corto plazo, *el remedio para CMS es un lento descenso hacia un aire más gruesoy oxigenado*. Pero no es una cura.




Derechos de autor de la imagenGETTY IMAGESImage captionTibet atrae a millones de turistas todos los años, muchos de los cuales pueden verse afectados por el llamado "mal de alturas".
El líquido puede haberse acumulado ya en los pulmones (edema pulmonar de altitud o EPA) o en el cerebro (edema cerebral de altitud, o ECA), o la sangre gruesa puede estar congestionada en otros órganos vitales. El peor escenario es la muerte.
En los Andes peruanos, *hasta el 18% de la población desarrolla CMS en algún momento de sus vidas*. Pero *en la meseta tibetana ese número rara vez supera el 1%*.
*Explicación en el pasado*
Ciertamente, la sangre delgada ayuda a reducir el riesgo de CMS, pero no es la única razón por la cual el pueblo tibetano puede vivir felizmente en tales extremos.
En 2005, Beall y sus colegas encontraron que los tibetanos *exhalan más óxido nítrico* en comparación con las personas que viven en los Andes y al nivel del mar.
Este gas conduce a un ensanchamiento de los vasos sanguíneos en el pulmón y alrededor del cuerpo, conocido como vasodilatación. Con más espacio, el flujo sanguíneo y el transporte de oxígeno pueden aumentar.
Y, como sugiere Simonson, ¿es posible que los tibetanos simplemente *no requieran tanto oxígeno como los demás*?
En 2010, al comparar los genomas de 30 tibetanos con los de una población chinos Han residentes en Pekín, Simonson pudo identificar aquellos genes que estaban asociados con la vida en altura.




Derechos de autor de la imagenGETTY IMAGESImage captionCambios genéticos muy rápidos han permitido a generación tras generación vivir en este ambiente.
En dos semanas de 2010, otros tres grupos de investigadores publicaron cada uno un estudio que encontró *un puñado de genes muy diferentes* entre las dos poblaciones.
Se destacaron dos genes llamados EPAS1 y EGLN1, conocidos por modular los niveles de la hemoglobina en sangre.
Después de observar más de cerca el gen EPAS1 de los genomas tibetanos, Rasmus Nielsen, de la Universidad de California, no sólo encontró que era un cambio abrupto, sino también único.
*Era como si los tibetanos hubieran heredado el gen de otra especie*. Y, de hecho, fue exactamente lo que sucedió.
Nielsen había trabajado en el proyecto del genoma del neandertal con el experto en ADN antiguo Svante Paabo, del Instituto Max Planck de Antropología Evolutiva en Leipzig, Alemania.
Sabía que nuestra especie se había mezclado con estos primos evolutivos cercanos, y examinó su ADN en busca de la fuente del gen específico tibetano-EPAS1. No halló coincidencia.
Eso no fue tan sorprendente. Se sabe que los neandertales se aparearon sólo con los antepasados de los modernos europeos.
Para las personas de ascendencia asiática, Nielsen miró hacia los *denisovanos*, otra rama del árbol de la familia humana.
"Hubo una coincidencia completa", dice.
Descubiertos en las montañas de Altai en Siberia, sólo se conocen a partir de dos dientes y un hueso de dedo pequeño, del que Paabo y sus colegas publicaron un genoma en bruto en 2012.
Los resultados demostraron que las poblaciones de Papua Nueva Guinea, Australia y algunas regiones del sureste asiático *había heredado entre el 1-6% de su genoma de denisovanos*.




Derechos de autor de la imagenGETTY IMAGESImage captionLas variantes genéticas que han llevado a su adaptación provienen de especies ahora extintas.
Hace entre 50.000 y 30.000 años, algunos denisovanos y los antiguos antepasados de tibetanos y chinos Han tuvieron relaciones sexuales, *combinaron sus genomas*, mezclaron los genes y produjeron niños que crecerían para tener descendencia propia.
Durante las siguientes decenas de miles de años, este gen EPAS1 parece haber conferido poco beneficio a los chinos Han y sólo se encuentra en aproximadamente el 1% de la población actual.
Pero para todos aquellos grupos intrépidos que se trasladaron a la meseta tibetana, incluida la familia de Chusang, les ayudó a hacer cada respiración más fácil.
Allí el 78% de la población actual tiene esta versión de EPAS1, un gen que los separa de los que viven más abajo, pero los conecta con el pasado.

El extraordinario antepasado que hace que los tibetanos sean diferentes de los andinos pese a vivir a grandes alturas

Mientras los sudamericano andinos tienen la caja torácica grande para vivir en las alturas eso no sucede con los tibetanos.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Progre hasta la medula, no eligio a uno que fuese universitario de su pais o medico seguramente xD
> 
> Quiso sentir el África y el África se impuso en ella.
> 
> ...



*El porquè los negros suelen ser pésimos padres.*

Un lector se pregunta si los franceses están utilizando el término "poligamia" para referirse a la tendencia general de los africanos negros hacia estructuras familiares de inversión paterna baja, que está vinculada con una certeza paternal baja. Mi impresión es que hay un cierto grado de poligamia formal en Francia, pero que puede estar en algo. Los franceses pueden estar usando la "poligamia" para referirse a lo que llamamos "ilegitimidad:" todo el complejo de estructuras familiares con baja participación del padre que se encuentran más entre los negros que en otros grupos:


¿Qué quiere decir tu corresponsal francés con "poligamia"? ¿Francia permite la poligamia? ¿O simplemente significa que los hombres negros en África viven con varias mujeres al mismo tiempo sin el beneficio del matrimonio bajo el mismo techo? ¿O de hecho viven bajo el mismo techo? En algunas formas de poligamia, cada mujer y sus hijos tienen hogares separados.

*Por lo tanto, si no hay matrimonio en Francia, y las "esposas" viven con sus respectivos hijos en viviendas separadas, lo que vemos es el clásico patrón de gueto en los Estados Unidos: hombres negros que atienden a varias mujeres al mismo tiempo, que viajan de casa en casa como el espíritu se mueve, y deja que las mujeres se ocupen de sí mismas y de sus hijos.*

*Y, por extensión, los patrones del ghetto estadounidense no son más que una reversión al clásico patrón social de los campesinos africanos: los varones con poco empleo viajan de un hogar a otro impregnando a las mujeres, y dejando que las mujeres se ocupen de sí mismas y de sus hijos, por lo general cultivar alimentos en pequeñas parcelas en las áreas de los países de origen [o, en Estados Unidos a partir de la década de 1960, mediante la recolección de bienestar].*

El New York Times ocasionalmente paga nota de lo poco que trabajan los hombres en África en comparación con sus mujeres. Helene Cooper escribió recientemente en la página editorial del NYT un ensayo titulado " Esperando su momento en el peor lugar de la Tierra para ser una mujer " [es decir, África] sobre un recuerdo de su viaje al Congo:


No he podido sacar una imagen de Bukavu de mi mente. Es de una anciana, en sus 30 años. Era casi crepuscular cuando la vi, caminando por la colina fuera de la ciudad mientras conducía. Llevaba tantos troncos que su pecho casi parecía tocar el suelo, tan encorvada estaba su espalda. Aun así, siguió caminando, colina arriba hacia su casa. Su marido estaba caminando justo delante de ella. No llevaba nada. Nada en su mano, nada en su hombro, nada en su espalda. Él siguió mirándola, diciéndole que se diera prisa.


Del mismo modo, las publicaciones respetables han comenzado a discutir una razón importante por la cual la tasa de SIDA es tan alta en África negra: la tendencia de las mujeres a tener " múltiples relaciones concurrentes ".

Por supuesto, solo los aspectos individuales de la tradición africana están abiertos a la crítica en la sociedad educada. Cualquiera que junte las piezas del rompecabezas, como mi lector, es desterrado. Especialmente verboten es vincular las costumbres africanas a patrones sociales negros en América o Europa.

Especulo que, al menos en la mitad occidental de Eurasia, Europa y África, hay una "clina" que se extiende desde, digamos, Finlandia en el norte hasta el África subsahariana en el sur, de una tendencia personal decreciente hacia la monógama.

*Las raíces son probablemente económicas: las mujeres tradicionalmente han dependido más de los hombres para la alimentación de sus hijos, más al norte que están, por diversas razones. Por ejemplo, en el suelo pesado del norte se requiere el trabajo de un hombre para deshacerse de las malas hierbas mediante el arado, pero en el suelo ligero de África tropical, las mujeres con azadas pueden hacer la escarda.*

*El mecanismo, supongo, es la timidez. Los finlandeses son tímidamente tímidos, por lo que perseguir a las mujeres es un trabajo duro. Una vez que tienes uno, haces lo necesario para mantenerla feliz para no tener que pasar por la agonía de conocer a otra mujer.*
*
Cuanto más al sur vayas, más se adelantan los hombres. Esto conduce a un "cinturón de celos" en las latitudes templadas más bajas, como Sicilia, donde la timidez es baja y los hombres tienden a ser vanos y seguros, pero la economía y la cultura aún requieren una intensa inversión paterna. Allí, los hombres están constantemente tratando de seducir a todas las mujeres con las que se encuentran e intentan evitar que sus mujeres se conozcan y sean seducidas por otros hombres. ¡La vida está llena de interés por el cinturón de los celos!

Al sur del Sahara, los hombres tienden a ser extremadamente extrovertidos y talentosos en las artes de la seducción (charlando con chicas, bailando, cantando, etc.). Pero la economía agrícola tropical tradicional de baja inversión paterna no requiere mucha certeza de la paternidad, por lo que invierten más esfuerzo en perseguir a nuevas mujeres que en proveer para sus mujeres actuales o mantener a otros hombres alejados de sus mujeres.

La actitud del Islam hacia las mujeres es en gran medida un producto del cinturón de los celos. De hecho, sospecho que las costumbres sociales islámicas son impulsadas en parte por la repulsión árabe hacia las estructuras familiares africanas negras aparentemente caóticas con las que los árabes entraron en contacto cuando eran esclavos en África.
Esta es una de las razones por las que es probable que el fundamentalismo islámico se haga aún más popular en los barrios pobres de Europa. Sus restricciones pueden servir para prevenir el colapso moral en un estado de bienestar. Cuando los estados estadounidenses siguieron el liderazgo escandinavo e incrementaron los pagos de AFDC a las madres solteras a principios de la década de 1960, el colapso moral de los negros pobres fue casi instantáneo. El crimen, la ilegitimidad y el uso de drogas se dispararon cuando muchos hombres negros volvieron a las estructuras familiares de sus antepasados y comenzaron a vivir de sus mujeres.*

En términos generales, cuanto más al norte se originó un pueblo, más lento es el estado de bienestar y su pudrición moral. Pero nadie es inmune. La ilegitimidad ha llegado a 24 entre los blancos en América y casi el doble que entre los hispanos.

El Islam puede retrasar el proceso. Arabia Saudita se convirtió en un estado de bienestar con colchones de plumas hace más de 30 años, pero aunque hoy apenas prospera, aún no se ha desintegrado en el caos moral de los barrios pobres de Estados Unidos, probablemente debido a la versión fanática del Islam que se practica allí.

Es probable que los padres inmigrantes musulmanes en la Europa del estado de bienestar, con la esperanza de mantener a sus hijos fuera de la vida de la delincuencia callejera, traten cada vez más de inculcar el islam fundamentalista en sus hijos. Al igual que los musulmanes negros en América, cuyos ángeles de la muerte aparentemente fueron responsables de 71 ejecuciones de blancos al azar en el norte de California durante los asesinatos de Zebra reinado de terroren la década de 1970, sería lógico que los musulmanes fundamentalistas en Europa intentaran restringir el crimen dentro de sus propias comunidades haciendo que la agresión de sus hombres jóvenes fuera contra un enemigo común, su sociedad de acogida.

Viviremos en tiempos interesantes.


El porquè los negros suelen ser pésimos padres.


----------



## Ordel (29 Sep 2020)

Que asco.


----------



## OCALO (29 Sep 2020)

Ojalá aprendan todas sus amigas y las que no lo son, también.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Sep 2020)

Esto viene que ni pintado... otra vez;


----------



## Spinelli (29 Sep 2020)

Soy madre de un hermoso babyafro... NEXT!


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Esto viene que ni pintado... otra vez;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 445884​



Seguro de grande formará parte de JUDEOvox.


----------



## gpm (29 Sep 2020)

Y sigue pidiendo negros en el perfil. Pues nada que disfrute lo multiculturizado y tmb disfrutará en breve lo votado.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Sep 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> Seguro de grande formará parte de JUDEOvox.



ya lo és



















De hecho, es el bebé negro de Apastar, su "muñeco favorito".


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ya lo és
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 445900
> Ver archivo adjunto 445901
> ...


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Basura blanca, carne para proxeneta negro, moro o pancho.


----------



## 010 (29 Sep 2020)

Que asco de crío.
Que disfrute lo racializado.


----------



## Drewcastle (29 Sep 2020)

Sobre los ojos azules, decir que en el periodo previo a la invasión de poblaciones neolíticas, prácticamente todos los habitantes de europa tenían los ojos azules, incluida nuestra península, pero no el cabello claro, que es de una población ancestral llamada en inglés ANE (ancestral north eurasian) de Siberia (El especimen más antiguo es afontova gora) y cuyos genes llegaron hasta el báltico pero no a europa occidental antes o durante el mesolítico, por ahora eso nos dicen los datos genéticos de poblaciones antiguas. 

Los ojos azules desaparecieron en la mayor parte de Europa por la invasión de poblaciones de Anatolia, hubo zonas donde se salvó parcialmente la configuración de alelos rs12913832 - SNPedia que permite los ojos azules, también en el báltico, de ahí hubo una expansión a toda europa que diseminó en mayor o menor medida los genes de ojos azules y cabello claro, aunque la población en aquella época en el báltico con ojos azules era mucho menor que lo es hoy en día, el porcentaje ha ido en aumento gracias a la selección sexual.


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (29 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa



Seguramente haya hecho un Luisma en Aída...estaba con un novio blanco y tonto, se pinchó a un negro y cuando salió le dijo que lo había quemado, "como cuando hago pan y lo quemo siempre jijijijijijiji.
El chico, a través de terceros, se habrá dado cuenta de que es imposible quemar un niño durante el embarazo y la dejó.
Ella lo primero que hizo fué ponerse en contacto con el supuesto padre, el padre le dijo, si, si, recibirás la misma pensión que mis otras dos mujeres e hijos, 1€ al mes.
Ahora estará de casapapis y habría que ver la cara de sus padres, seguramente es lo que le ha dado el empujón para meterse en una app y encima si sale con el niño, me dá a entender que ya ha quedado con alguno, le ha dicho que tiene un crío y el pollo le diría por mojar, bah no pasa nada y cuando lo vió, escampó y por eso ahora pone la foto con su vástago


----------



## jvega (29 Sep 2020)

seguro que lo tiene dao de si, ya ni mira a lo blancos porque no la llenan


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (29 Sep 2020)

Vaya, valora la "lealtad", por eso escogió a un hombre leal.


----------



## Decipher (29 Sep 2020)

Pues como se esfuerce en la relación lo mismo que para escribir mensajes para conocer pareja.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Sep 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues como se esfuerce en la relación lo mismo que para escribir mensajes para conocer pareja.



La de hombres blancos decentes que habrá rechazado... pero no la hacían jijear.


----------



## Vde (29 Sep 2020)

A disfrutar lo multiculturalizado


----------



## esBlackpill.com (29 Sep 2020)

Pressak dijo:


> Si quedase un solo resquicio de autoridad en la familia su padre la moleria a hostias, pero el nwo lo ha corrompido todo



¿Qué padre?


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (29 Sep 2020)

Estos hilos desmoralizadores cansan


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

DUFFMANNN. dijo:


> Estos hilos desmoralizadores cansan



Esas hjas de puta deben ser expuestas con toda y su abominación como ocurrió con la madre soltera polaca que se volvió un meme en 4chan.


----------



## Barspin (29 Sep 2020)

No se centra en cuidar a la criatura, no. Tiene que seguir zorreando en apps.

Lo que nos espera con la generación post 2000 va a dejar la explosión de Chernóbyl a la altura de una traca petardos de 5 duros.


----------



## Eremita (29 Sep 2020)

En unos años tendrá varias larvas de padres diferentes y exigirá paguita a los cotizantes, criminalizando a todos los hombres por sus picores vaginales.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> En unos años tendrá varias larvas de padres diferentes y exigirá paguita a los cotizantes, criminalizando a todos los hombres por sus picores vaginales.



Faltó decir que los padres diferentes serán no blancos y aparte terminará de puta en algún polígono con proxeneta marrónido.


----------



## OSPF (29 Sep 2020)

Tiene pinta de ser casa papi , mas concretamente , me follo al moreno para joder a papa


----------



## etsai (29 Sep 2020)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Los negros son los nº1 en abandono de hijos, pero un anuncio de Meetic nos muestra a una blanca teniendo un hijo con un entrañable negrito.



No no, el anuncio no muestra eso sino algo mucho más increíble: un negro acunando a un niño blanco de otro.

Pura ciencia-ficción.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (29 Sep 2020)

Ese niño es carne de adopción y a la “madre”, por llamarla de alguna manera, No le auguro un buen futuro a corto plazo.

pero lo importante es parar a la exjjjjggtrema derecha


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Sep 2020)

etsai dijo:


> No no, el anuncio no muestra eso sino algo mucho más increíble: un negro acunando a un niño blanco de otro.
> 
> Pura ciencia-ficción.



Uy,no me fijé en el niño porque los anuncios no los miro mucho. ¿No era mulato? Siendo Meetic supuse que era hijo de ambos.


----------



## Piotr (29 Sep 2020)

Reiros que la chavala tendrá la bandeja de betas carapadres deseando pagarle la cena a ella y a su larva por un polvete


----------



## Zanguango93 (29 Sep 2020)

Da para hilo pero prefiero preguntarlo aquí: ¿que coño les ha dado a las tías con los animales? En muchos casos si no tragas al bicho o simplemente no te gustan no tienes nada que hacer. Creo que será por cubrir algún tipo de carencia.


----------



## Jules Rimet (29 Sep 2020)

Zanguango93 dijo:


> Da para hilo pero prefiero preguntarlo aquí: ¿que coño les ha dado a las tías con los animales? En muchos casos si no tragas al bicho o simplemente no te gustan no tienes nada que hacer. Creo que será por cubrir algún tipo de carencia.



Si existe mujeres que follan con perros es lógico que algunas hasta se dejen preñar por simios.


----------



## joaquin5692 (29 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Rubia de ojos azules no es buena genética, es todo lo contrario. Los ojos azules y el pelo rubio son una mutación genética debilitadora, por eso en su día sólo proliferaron en el norte donde no había mucho problema con el sol. A nosotros nos parece bonito aólo porque aquí es poco común y estamos programados para buscar genes exóticos alejados a los nuestros, pero créeme que no es "buena genética".



Gracias esos “débiles vives en una sociedad civilizada.

y de no ser por ellos, los de la genética privilegiada aun seguirían viviendo en chozas fabricadas a base de paja y boñigas de vaca (de hecho, en algunos recónditos lugares del mundo donde viven aislados, lo siguen haciendo)


----------



## Diquesi (30 Sep 2020)

“Amante de los animales” pone en la segunda foto. Cosa que se aprecia perfectamente en la primera


----------



## Ricardo1980 (30 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa



Con 21 años y larva moronegra?
Cuanta decadencia...


----------



## Lester_33 (30 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Manual de como ser una hija de puta. Que de mierda que les meten en la cabeza a las tías hoy en dia.



Creo que deberías ver con más atención los vídeos de esta chica.

Para nada representa "la mierda que les meten en la cabeza a las tías hoy en día". Más bien es todo lo contrario.

Ojo que no digo que no tengas razón en que hoy en día les meten porquería en la cabeza . A toneladas.

Solo digo que esta Tania es justo lo contrario. Escucha con atención los vídeos en los que habla de sexo. Son tres y no tienen desperdicio. Lo clava.


----------



## Campestre (30 Sep 2020)

Jl


TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Suena gracioso y lejano hasta que pasa en tu familia. En la familia lejana de mi madre, una chiquilla de 20 años ha buscado sentir el Brasil de la mano de un morenito.
> 
> Y para más Inri, ella es rubia de ojos azules, por tanto una buena genética tirada a la basura.



Tener los ojos azules y ser rubia ya es buena genética...xd
Será un plus para ti


----------



## circodelia2 (30 Sep 2020)

Jodeeerrr.....ya no se conforman con las gordas.
...


----------



## rondo (30 Sep 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Mongolo ANALFABETO racista caga hilo anormal... perfil típico de Vox, bienvenido al redil ovejita!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 445539



Follanegros mangina y acomplejado podemonguer,quiere que nos riamos de el


----------



## rondo (30 Sep 2020)

Al decir makelee pensaba que era el futbolista,seguro que hay mucho pagafantas subnormal.que quiere estar con esta zorra


----------



## rondo (30 Sep 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Jo jo jo
> 
> Semoh loh españoleh de biemg, morenazi power.



Como te gustaría que este negro te diera por culo sidoso


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Sep 2020)

rondo dijo:


> Follanegros mangina y acomplejado podemonguer,quiere que nos riamos de el



Me ha encantado tu retrato robot chupando pollas negras, en el fondo todos los trolles voxitos sois unos maricones reprimidos que simplemente queréis menos competencia, juasjuas

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Capitán Misterio (30 Sep 2020)

Supongo que no le costará encontrar a otro hombre que se haga cargo de ella y de su vástago


----------



## vayaquesi (30 Sep 2020)

Y la tipa exigiendo que el que quiera estar con ella, "que le gusten los niños", que ****** en la cara tienen algunas. Culpa nuestra por permitir esta situación.
Seguro que la susodicha no era tan valiente ni exigente con el Kunta Kinte de turno.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (30 Sep 2020)

Burn the coal, pay the toll. Otra aberración más de la naturaleza que con suerte violará a su madre y la abandonará como su padre.


----------



## Hamazo (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Cuando una mujer se abre de piernas ante un negro sabe que acabará criando sola a la criatura



Totalmente y añado que es igual el color de la criatura. Ya van sabiendo que no las quieren , follar y muy pocos tíos. Es impresionante la cantidad de tías que estoy viendo asustadas deseando quedarse embarazadas pasados los 25 por generalizar . 

Pero es que las que están separadas con niños te la vez al lado diciéndole que como se peleen con el padre lo tienen difícil para volver a tener pareja.

Flipando estoy, no me creo que comienzo a estar hasta orgulloso y todo de los tíos de este puto país.


----------



## Supremacía (30 Sep 2020)

ferrys dijo:


> marrón



Negro, no marrón.  Sin eufemismos, por favor.


----------



## Supremacía (30 Sep 2020)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> En su perfil dice que es amante de los animales.



Se nota: tiene uno en su regazo.


----------



## Supremacía (30 Sep 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Joder, ¿qué sensación debe dar que te salga por ahí un crío extranjero?
> Joder, es que la chavala no se reconoce en su descendencia, no hay un puto rasgo del churumbel que pueda dar pie a decir que es hijo suyo.



Bueno, aunque eso también sucede entre personas de la misma raza, como cuando los hijos varones son calcados al padre: mismo color de ojos y cabello (aunque la madre lo tenga de otro tono), idénticos rasgos faciales, iguales ademanes, similar tono de voz. Sin embargo, entiendo a qué te refieres en este caso en específico.


----------



## Supremacía (30 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Qué tienen que ver las parafilias sexuales, con lo que eligen después para formar pareja?
> 
> Yo conozco a algunos que se fueron también a Cuba de turismo sexual, y sin embargo no se les ocurriría juntarse con una cubana morena.
> 
> ...



Aunque también sería importante saber por qué esa francesa —que a mí no me gusta nada y hasta me cae mal— se fijó en un moreno. Entiendo que él pudiera sentirse atraído por una mujer tan blanca, pero ¿ella por qué le hizo caso?


----------



## Jules Rimet (30 Sep 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Aunque también sería importante saber por qué esa francesa —que a mí no me gusta nada y hasta me cae mal— se fijó en un moreno. Entiendo que él pudiera sentirse atraído por una mujer tan blanca, pero ¿ella por qué le hizo caso?



El mejicano tiene pasta y tampoco es un orco como la mayoría de su país.


----------



## Supremacía (30 Sep 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> El mejicano tiene pasta y tampoco es un orco como la mayoría de su país.



Siendo yo mexicano también, y viviendo ambos en Guadalajara, te digo que el tipo ese no me parece un hombre atractivo, no si lo comparo con otros que he visto en los muchos años que tengo en esta ciudad. Además, él es muy moreno, y no todos los hombres aquí tienen ese tono de piel.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (30 Sep 2020)

Puta follanegros buscando carapadre. Que no le pase nada al que adopte a la perra esa.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Sep 2020)

Mientras ella se ha jodido la vida, otras han sido más inteligentes y tendrán una vida plena orgullosa de sus hijos, a pesar de lo que digan los malnacidos:

El Plan Kalergi es mentira.


----------



## Jules Rimet (30 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Mientras ella se ha jodido la vida, otras han sido más inteligentes y tendrán una vida plena orgullosa de sus hijos, a pesar de lo que digan los malnacidos:
> 
> El Plan Kalergi es mentira.



Una buena familia tradicional de la misma raza, mientras la zorra follanegros terminara como puta de polígono y su hijo en prisión.


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Sep 2020)

Zanguango93 dijo:


> Da para hilo pero prefiero preguntarlo aquí: ¿que coño les ha dado a las tías con los animales? En muchos casos si no tragas al bicho o simplemente no te gustan no tienes nada que hacer. Creo que será por cubrir algún tipo de carencia.



Las mujeres que publicita el NWO son las Kartrashians mujeres retrasadas, sin oficio definido que viven de enseñar el culo y todas tienen hijos de negros que luego están pirados y directamente no quieren saber nada de ellas.
Esas son las mujeres que el sistema pone como referentes.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

joaquin5692 dijo:


> Gracias esos “débiles vives en una sociedad civilizada.
> 
> y de no ser por ellos, los de la genética privilegiada aun seguirían viviendo en chozas fabricadas a base de paja y boñigas de vaca (de hecho, en algunos recónditos lugares del mundo donde viven aislados, lo siguen haciendo)



Sí. Los griegos y los romanos eran todos paliduchos, y de ojos no azules ya, sino blancos del todo...

Lo que hay que oir... Manda huevos


----------



## Jules Rimet (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Sí. Los griegos y los romanos eran todos paliduchos, y de ojos no azules ya, sino blancos del todo...
> 
> Lo que hay que oir... Manda huevos



Los patricios romano no eran sicilianos, eran más parecidos a los actuales italianos del norte(en la edad del hierro vivían en la Lacio pero después se mudaron al Norte).

Estudio genético de los romanos.


----------



## Ethan20 (30 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y para más Inri, ella es rubia de ojos azules, por tanto una buena genética tirada a la basura.



Desde cuando el mestizaje es malo para la genetica?? Y el pelo rubio y ojos azules, es buena genetica en base a qué? El pelo rubio es el mas debil de todos y los ojos azules igual,


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Sep 2020)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Desde cuando el mestizaje es malo para la genetica?? *Y el pelo rubio y ojos azules, es buena genetica en base a qué?* El pelo rubio es el mas debil de todos y los ojos azules igual,




Pues por ejemplo en base a que todas las razas lo perciben como un ideal a conseguir.

Si eres un acomplejado y no te has leído todo el hilo no hables de lo que no sabes.

Hacia USA emigraron europeos de pelo claro y ojos claros, y ahora podemos ver donde está USA y es el país hacia donde todos los morenos quieren marcharse. Ningún moreno emigra a otro país de morenos.

Todo casualidades:


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> Los patricios romano no eran sicilianos, eran más parecidos a los actuales italianos del norte(en la edad del hierro vivían en la Lacio pero después se mudaron al Norte).
> 
> Estudio genético de los romanos.



Aun así lo que hicieron los romanos fue exportar la civilización civilización griega, y los italianos del norte siguen sin ser blancos nórdicos.
No entiendo por qué os exasperáis tanto con un tema racial. Ni ser más débil te ha de hacer más tonto ni ser más fuerte te ha de hacer más listo, joder. 

Los ojos azules son un regresión genética, es más que sabido.


----------



## Ethan20 (30 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues por ejemplo en base a que todas las razas lo perciben como un ideal a conseguir.
> 
> Si no te has leído todo el hilo no hables de lo que no sabes.



No me he leido el hilo pero respondeme. 

Son los ojos marrones mas resistentes y menos propensos a enfermedades que los azules??? Si o No


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Sep 2020)

Ethan20 dijo:


> No me he leido el hilo pero respondeme.
> 
> Son los ojos marrones mas resistentes y menos propensos a enfermedades que los azules??? Si o No




No lo sé, y aparte, qué cojones me importan las enfermedades cuando lo más importante es la civilización que puedas crear.

Como ya te he puesto, los morenos pierden el culo por irse a vivir junto a los arios, y no junto a otros morenos.


----------



## element (30 Sep 2020)

¿alguien se acuerda de la serie "V"?


Aquello sí que eran series. Era brutal....


----------



## zirick (30 Sep 2020)

Van quedando cada vez menos proveedores. Putas RRSS


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues por ejemplo en base a que todas las razas lo perciben como un ideal a conseguir.
> 
> Si eres un acomplejado y no te has leído todo el hilo no hables de lo que no sabes.
> 
> ...





TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No lo sé, y aparte, qué cojones me importan las enfermedades cuando lo más importante es la civilización que puedas crear.
> 
> Como ya te he puesto, los morenos pierden el culo por irse a vivir junto a los arios, y no junto a otros morenos.




Que uno sea racista o no es es cosa suya, pero lo tuyo es directamente ser tonto. El pelo rubio y los ojos azules NO SON UNA RAZA, y punto. Empiezo a pensar que eres más tonto (en realidad pienso que eres tontA) que una piedra y que sólo te ves por encima de los demás porque debes ser rubio con azules, y lamento comentarte que en ese caso estás perpetuando otro estereotipo muy extendido y que no debe gustarte tanto.

Ah, y la "civilización que uno pueda crear"... te recuerdo que la civilización moderna es un invento de Europa, y en Europa la civilización se extendió DE SUR A NORTE.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Que uno sea racista o no es es cosa suya, pero lo tuyo es directamente ser tonto. El pelo rubio y los ojos azules NO SON UNA RAZA, y punto. Empiezo a pensar que eres más tonto (en realidad pienso que eres tontA) que una piedra y que sólo te ves por encima de los demás porque debes ser rubio con azules, y lamento comentarte que en ese caso estás perpetuando otro estereotipo muy extendido y que no debe gustarte tanto.
> 
> Ah, y la "civilización que uno pueda crear"... te recuerdo que la civilización moderna es un invento de Europa, y en Europa la civilización se extendió DE SUR A NORTE.




Tú sí que eres tonto que no has dado ni una. Y como eres tonto paso de rebatirte, pues me ganas por experiencia en soltar tonterías.


----------



## Alarkos (30 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues por ejemplo en base a que todas las razas lo perciben como un ideal a conseguir.
> 
> Si eres un acomplejado y no te has leído todo el hilo no hables de lo que no sabes.
> 
> ...



No hago más que ver este mapa de CI mundial y me parece una absoluta estafa. Cocinan cifras, consensuan conclusiones y plasman al final lo que les encaja.

Los asiáticos NO son más inteligentes que los occidentales. Es una leyenda urbana alimentada por estas mierdas. No es así, la realidad tumba cualquier estudicucho. La civilización es el mejor medidor intelectual de un país. Los chinos hasta hace 4 días, vendían a sus hijos (literalmente) para llevarse trozo de pan a la boca. No encuentro referencias chinas que eleven a esta raza a una categoría de superioridad intelectual.
En Sources aparecen los tipos de tests que fueron utilizados como medición. ¿Tu crees que puedes extraer información útil de un informe PISA en ZIMBAWE? ¿O de hacerle un examen de IQ a los bosquimanos? La inteligencia no es eso, se mide por la evidencia pragmática, no por los resultados de un test.
España no tiene un punto menos que el resto de Europa. Lo siento mucho, España esta a años luz del resto de Europa, no somos un país inteligente, tenemos otras virtudes pero desde luego, de sobra demostrado es que nuestra capacidad intelectual no es una de ellas.
U.S.Jews: 113 Indians: 102  
Los tests de IQ siempre han servido para dividir, enfrentar, desprestigiar o simplemente como herramienta supersticiosa de selección. Nunca ha sido medidor de absolutamente nada, y mucho menos para realizar un informe genérico a escala mundial. Me parece un error.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Sep 2020)

Como última aportación en este hilo, sólo diré que aquí cada uno puede decir lo que quiera, pero que al final, la ÚNICA REALIDAD, es que esa chica se ha jodido la vida por seguir unas ideas que ya se han demostrado mil veces que son equivocadas.

Podría haber tenido una vida muy feliz como seguramente tuvieron sus padres o abuelos, sin experimentos sociales y genéticos de por medio, pero como se dejó influenciar por la ingeniería social, ahora pagará las consecuencias el resto de su vida. Unos meses o unos años de placer que pudo tener junto al morenito, y ahora toda una vida de penas, pues no creo que le guste haber hipotecado para siempre su vida sentimental y familiar.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Tú sí que eres tonto que no has dado ni una. Y como eres tonto paso de rebatirte, pues *me ganas por experiencia en soltar tonterías*.



Pues será que las mías son mejores porque en este hilo no te he visto decir más que sandeces y demostrar 0 contacto con la realidad. Tu a lo tuyo, nunca dejes que una argumento racional te estropee una paja mental colosal. Si no eres capaz de seguir el raciocinio pues adiós, te dejo con tu sesgo cognitivo que no me gusta meterme en relaciones de pareja.

Buenos días.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Pues será que las mías son mejores porque en este hilo no te he visto decir más que sandeces y demostrar 0 contacto con la realidad. Tu a lo tuyo, nunca dejes que una argumento racional te estropee una paja mental colosal. Si no eres capaz de seguir el raciocinio pues adiós, te dejo con tu sesgo cognitivo que no me gusta meterme en relaciones de pareja.
> 
> Buenos días.




Tú si que te haces pajas con tus argumentos progres y rojos. Toma, una taza de realidad:


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Tú si que te haces pajas con tus argumentos progres y rojos. Toma, una taza de realidad:



Progre y rojo se lo vas a ir a llamar al negro de tu padre el día que le encuentres, anormal. No contento con no tener ni puta idea de lo que hablas no sabes ni a quién se lo dices.

Respóndeme al primer comentario mio en este hilo, gilipollas

Otra blanquita habandonada por makelele que se da el piro , y busca blanquito proveedor


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (30 Sep 2020)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Un hijo de la Hispanidad, futuro cabeza de lista de VOX seguramente.


----------



## anonimo123 (30 Sep 2020)

TRAICIÓN, los que se mestizan deben ser repudiados y desterrados


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (30 Sep 2020)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> espana va a ganar el mundial 2038



Para ganer el ultimo de baloncesto no necesitamos ni un solo negro de mierda.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Deberíais informaros sobre los ojos azules, y qué les falta para ser azules. Y luego informaros de para qué sirve eso que les falta.
> No la toméis conmigo,



Hola negrata....


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Hola negrata....



Para negro el que se folló a...

Bueno, ya sabes a quién. No quiero profundizar en tu dolor


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Para negro el que se folló a...
> 
> Bueno, ya sabes a quién. No quiero profundizar en tu dolor



Vuelve a la selva negro


----------



## remerus (30 Sep 2020)

Pues que busque otro negro, que hay muchos y todos son ingenieros, cientificos, abogados, que se olvide de los obreracos españoles.


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Sep 2020)




----------



## eltonelero (30 Sep 2020)

H


Pajarotto dijo:


>



El nivel de cabroneria, en el buen sentido, de este foro nunca me defrauda. 
Mis cienes.


----------



## Javichu87 (30 Sep 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> H
> El nivel de cabroneria, en el buen sentido, de este foro nunca me defrauda.
> Mis cienes.


----------



## Desplumado (30 Sep 2020)

Después de lo del otro de día, de los "terrositas" del foro, alguno no se ha dado cuenta de nada. Para los que piden la aplicación de las leyes de expulsión de cualquier inmigrante que haya entrado ilegalmente en este país (entre ellos, mi persona) y están haciendo ilegalidades con discurso de odio que están bien recogidos en el código penal, hay que tener cuidado con lo que se dice. 
Chicos, he visto hombres de dos metros llorando ante un juez por una disputa con un vecino y por un comentario o amenaza que se le fue de las manos. Ciertamente, en la sala, todos sabíamos que esas personas no llevan a trágico final sus palabras, pero la ley es la ley y al final, toca hacerse la foto.
Un comentario en el foro supremacista, racista o amenaza, una denuncia, una foto con el pie de " el supremacista, el racista o amenazador" y os aseguro, que aunque en sala se quede en nada, en tu ciudad, no volverás a levantar la cabeza.
He vivido algo, viajado mucho y visto algunas cosas, y puedo decir que el único color que importa es el "verde" (el de los billetes). 
Por cierto, en mi tiempo de "esclavo" para una gran empresa, los españoles a entrevistar para mandar a USA, vascos, catalanes... altos, rubios y de ojos azules como el mar, todos, entraban a través de un plan de "talento exterior", creado para la integración de las "minorías". Es decir, españoles, no eran nacidos en USA y a pesar de su piel, "minoría". Pues bien, al final, de cuatro, sólo una chica pasó de los 3 años.
Oportunidad perdida, ya que fue antes de la "invasión india" en todas las compañías de internet. Vamos de sobrados y chaval con hambre del "verde", nos da una lección de trabajo y disciplina.
El "verde" ese es el único color que importa y repito, las denuncias las carga el diablo, una cosa es libertad de expresión y otra son discurso de odio y que lo haga un funcionario, peor...(lo de funcionario, lo digo para que sepan que sus compañeros de ... saben que lo son)

Saludos

Apunte: Cuidado con hacer click en algunos enlaces


----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Sep 2020)

Si supiera realmente la que le espera....


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Sep 2020)

Desplumado dijo:


> Después de lo del otro de día, de los "terrositas" del foro, alguno no se ha dado cuenta de nada. Para los que piden la aplicación de las leyes de expulsión de cualquier inmigrante que haya entrado ilegalmente en este país (entre ellos, mi persona) y están haciendo ilegalidades con discurso de odio que están bien recogidos en el código penal, hay que tener cuidado con lo que se dice.
> Chicos, he visto hombres de dos metros llorando ante un juez por una disputa con un vecino y por un comentario o amenaza que se le fue de las manos. Ciertamente, en la sala, todos sabíamos que esas personas no llevan a trágico final sus palabras, pero la ley es la ley y al final, toca hacerse la foto.
> Un comentario en el foro supremacista, racista o amenaza, una denuncia, una foto con el pie de " el supremacista, el racista o amenazador" y os aseguro, que aunque en sala se quede en nada, en tu ciudad, no volverás a levantar la cabeza.
> He vivido algo, viajado mucho y visto algunas cosas, y puedo decir que el único color que importa es el "verde" (el de los billetes).
> ...




Podrán silenciar a algunos mediante amenazas, pero no podrán silenciar la verdad. Esos verdugos ¿le arreglarán ahora la vida a esta chica y a otras como ella?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Sep 2020)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Si supiera realmente la que le espera....




Tampoco es para tanto, toda una vida de soledad tampoco es tan desagradable.


----------



## Ratnik (30 Sep 2020)

Ella ya dice que es amante de los animales y vemos el resultado


----------



## parada tecnica (30 Sep 2020)

Desplumado dijo:


> Después de lo del otro de día, de los "terrositas" del foro, alguno no se ha dado cuenta de nada. Para los que piden la aplicación de las leyes de expulsión de cualquier inmigrante que haya entrado ilegalmente en este país (entre ellos, mi persona) y están haciendo ilegalidades con discurso de odio que están bien recogidos en el código penal, hay que tener cuidado con lo que se dice.
> Chicos, he visto hombres de dos metros llorando ante un juez por una disputa con un vecino y por un comentario o amenaza que se le fue de las manos. Ciertamente, en la sala, todos sabíamos que esas personas no llevan a trágico final sus palabras, pero la ley es la ley y al final, toca hacerse la foto.
> Un comentario en el foro supremacista, racista o amenaza, una denuncia, una foto con el pie de " el supremacista, el racista o amenazador" y os aseguro, que aunque en sala se quede en nada, en tu ciudad, no volverás a levantar la cabeza.
> He vivido algo, viajado mucho y visto algunas cosas, y puedo decir que el único color que importa es el "verde" (el de los billetes).
> ...



Osea que pedir el cumplimiento de las leyes para con los inmigrantes que han accedido ilegalmente a territorio nacional es delito de odio no? Jajaja... veo que eres un jurista de reconocido prestigio. 

Enviado desde mi HMA-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Tampoco es para tanto, toda una vida de soledad tampoco es tan desagradable.



No tiene porqué, pero es una piedra muy gorda en su zapato


----------



## Froco (30 Sep 2020)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Un hijo de la Hispanidad, futuro cabeza de lista de VOX seguramente.



Pues si va a ser una persona Honrada y trabajadora, que cuente con mi voto.


----------



## BudSpencer (30 Sep 2020)

Es bien conocido que las mujeres liadas con negros tienen problemas mentales relacionados con su padre. Unas han sido criadas por su madre y no han tenido una referencia paterna y otras sí han crecido junto a su padre pero tienen mala opinión de él (le falta carácter, es un vago, su trabajo es mediocre, genera poco dinero, es tonto, etc, hay multitud de posibles razones). Si el padre blanco es respetable una mujer siempre pasa de los negros y busca una pareja que se parezca más a su progenitor.

Resumen: las mujeres que se lían con negros son muy problemáticas y deben ser repudiadas, no están bien de la cabeza.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Rubia de ojos azules no es buena genética, es todo lo contrario. Los ojos azules y el pelo rubio son una mutación genética debilitadora, por eso en su día sólo proliferaron en el norte donde no había mucho problema con el sol. A nosotros nos parece bonito aólo porque aquí es poco común y estamos programados para buscar genes exóticos alejados a los nuestros, pero créeme que no es "buena genética".



¡Claro que si! A mas oscuridad de piel y ojos, mas inteligencia.

Solo tienes que irte a África o sudamérica que les tienen prohibido participar en los premios nóbel porque se los llevan de calle.


----------



## kaikus (30 Sep 2020)

En Bruselas tiene un buzon para abandonar bebes, *sean del color que sean !!!... *

Autorizan el primer buzón para abandonar bebés en Bruselas

*PD- Unas horas de volante y los nietos de Tintin, lo crian y lo educan en una madrasa...*


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¡Claro que si! A mas oscuridad de piel y ojos, mas inteligencia.
> 
> Solo tienes que irte a África o sudamérica que les tienen prohibido participar en los premios nóbel porque se los llevan de calle.



Otro con lo mismo.

repásate las 11 páginas del hilo antes de decir sandeces anda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Es bien conocido que las mujeres liadas con negros tienen problemas mentales relacionados con su padre. Unas han sido criadas por su madre y no han tenido una referencia paterna y otras sí han crecido junto a su padre pero tienen mala opinión de él (le falta carácter, es un vago, su trabajo es mediocre, genera poco dinero, es tonto, etc, hay multitud de posibles razones). Si el padre blanco es respetable una mujer siempre pasa de los negros y busca una pareja que se parezca más a su progenitor.
> 
> Resumen: las mujeres que se lían con negros son muy problemáticas y deben ser repudiadas, no están bien de la cabeza.



A mi que se haya liado con un negro o un pekinés me da igual. Lo chungo es que sea madre soltera.

Dicho ésto: 100% razón en lo de los padres. De hecho, hay pruebas científicas sobre ello.

Un estudio reciente demostró que la presencia paterna ralentiza el proceso de maduración de los ovarios. Osea, las niñas que crecen con sus padres tienen la regla mas tarde. ¿Por qué? Pues la explicación biológica es que una "hembra" no madura no es útil para la fecundación, así que sin el macho protector (padre) éstas deben madurar rapidamente para ser cuidadas por otro macho protector.

Pero ésto tiene efectos muy negativos, ya que una maduración temprana hace que la niña tenga cuerpo de mujer, pero sin pasar por los estadios de crecimiento mental. Osea, no desarrollan su mente corréctamente. Al mismo tiempo, debido a que el cuerpo de la mujer tiene un número de óvulos finitos desde su nacimiento, una vez que éstos son consumidos el cuerpo rápidamente se marchita. Por eso éste tipo de tias suelen llegar a los 30 años con pintas de 50.

Yo cuando empiezo con una tia y ésta me dice que sus padres estan divorciados o que se lleva mal con su padre o algo así....MFH a tope.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Otro con lo mismo.
> 
> repásate las 11 páginas del hilo antes de decir sandeces anda.



No puedo. Soy blanco. Ojalá fuera negro y superinteligente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A mi que se haya liado con un negro o un pekinés me da igual. Lo chungo es que sea madre soltera.
> 
> Dicho ésto: 100% razón en lo de los padres. De hecho, hay pruebas científicas sobre ello.
> 
> ...




Interesante teoría.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Interesante teoría.



No es una teoría: Father absence linked to earlier puberty among certain girls



> Girls in homes without a biological father are more likely to hit puberty at an earlier age, according to a new study led by researchers at the University of California, Berkeley’s School of Public Health.
> 
> The findings, to be published Sept. 17 in the _Journal of Adolescent Health_, found that the absence of a biologically related father in the home predicted earlier breast and pubic hair development, but only for girls in higher income households. The findings held even after the girls’ weight was taken into account.


----------



## Barspin (30 Sep 2020)

kaikus dijo:


> En Bruselas tiene un buzon para abandonar bebes, *sean del color que sean !!!... *
> 
> Autorizan el primer buzón para abandonar bebés en Bruselas
> 
> *PD- Unas horas de volante y los nietos de Tintin, lo crian y lo educan en una madrasa...*



El sueño húmedo de las élites. Por fín van a poder follarse bebés sin complejas estructuras tipo Madeleine, centros de menores sin padres, etc.

Van a ponerse las botas.


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Sep 2020)

Siempre los verás así los que te intentan convencer de que el mestizaje es bueno siempre son marrónidos como @Ethan20


----------



## spica (30 Sep 2020)

Tonta del culo.
Quema el carbon, paga el peaje.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No puedo. Soy blanco. Ojalá fuera negro y superinteligente.



A mi me daría vergüenza desear ser negro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> A mi me daría vergüenza desear ser negro.



De ironía vamos justos, por lo que se vé.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Siempre los verás así los que te intentan convencer de que el mestizaje es bueno siempre son marrónidos como @Ethan20



Mecagoendios, iros a llamar marrónida a vuestra puta madre, anormales.

Soy más blanco que vosotros, en invierno, por que en verano mi raza no ha perdido la capacidad de adaptación a la diferente radiación solar. SI vosotros queréis ir chupando pollas a ramas de la raza blanca que hayan sufrido una mutación regresiva y sólo les falte beber sangre para ser putos vampiros es vuestro puto problema. Mis hijos van a ser blancos, castaños y con ojos oscuros, no voy a mezclar mi ADN mediterráneo con debilidades nórdicas.

Payasos.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De ironía vamos justos, por lo que se vé.



se ve, se ve... tranquilo, todo se aprende.


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Mecagoendios, iros a llamar marrónida a vuestra puta madre, anormales.
> 
> Soy más blanco que vosotros, en invierno, por que en verano mi raza no ha perdido la capacidad de adaptación a la diferente radiación solar. SI vosotros queréis ir chupando pollas a ramas de la raza blanca que hayan sufrido una mutación regresiva y sólo les falte beber sangre para ser putos vampiros es vuestro puto problema. Mis hijos van a ser blancos, castaños y con ojos oscuros, no voy a mezclar mi ADN mediterráneo con debilidades nórdicas.
> 
> Payasos.



Y si es tan bueno ser marrónido ¿ por qué te molesta que hagan esa referencia? No sé.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (30 Sep 2020)

Pero si es un chollazo para el imb...el hombre que se arrejunte con ella!!!, viven de la larva via paguitas y tienen el superescudo del racismo para entrar gratis o liarla donde sea si se les antoja. Son la nueva casta.
No veis el potencial.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Y si es tan bueno ser marrónido ¿ por qué te molesta que hagan esa referencia? No sé.



Me molesta que venga un subnormal como tu a interpretar que lo acabo de decir es ser o sudaca o moromierda, y que los genes españoles auténticos son blancos nórdicos y que los colores de ojos y pelo oscuros son síntoma de mezcla con otras razas a las que directamente considero inferiores, igual que veo que consideras tu.

La raza blanca original es la mediterránea, con capacidad de bronceado y pelo y ojos oscuros. La palidez, los ojos azules o el pelo rubio son regresiones de la raza original y se han consolidado como ramas o incluso razas propias sólo en países en los que la luz solar es apenas una broma. 

Ya tengo bastante con pelearme con los follanegros que han entrado a este hilo a guarrear como para que vengáis vosotros a llamarme negro por deciros que la raza original es cobriza y de ojos oscuros.

No hay un gradiente de más blanco a más negro. Se es blanco o negro, y dentro de ser blanco se es original o se es nórdico. Éllos descieden de nosotros, no al revés, y tampoco para mejor.


HOSTIA PUTA.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (30 Sep 2020)

A ver que tal se le da criar a un ser con un IQ similar a alguien con síndrome de down, y con tendencias genéticas a aplicar la extrema violencia.

Si no tiene suerte y no se va de casa con 18 años, lo más probable es que la muela a palos cada dos por tres para sacarle dinero para comprar costo, melones y pollo KFC, hasta que algún día se le vaya la mano y el karma termine de aplicarse.


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Me molesta que venga un subnormal como tu a interpretar que lo acabo de decir es ser o sudaca o moromierda, y que los genes españoles auténticos son blancos nórdicos y que los colores de ojos y pelo oscuros son síntoma de mezcla con otras razas a las que directamente considero inferiores, igual que veo que consideras tu.
> 
> La raza blanca original es la mediterránea, con capacidad de bronceado y pelo y ojos oscuros. La palidez, los ojos azules o el pelo rubio son regresiones de la raza original y se han consolidado como ramas o incluso razas propias sólo en países en los que la luz solar es apenas una broma.
> 
> ...



Bueno nosotros descendemos del mono ¿ el mono es mejor que nosotros?
Por lo demás, yo a ti no te había dicho nada de eso, son interpretaciones tuyas que si te molestan por algo será.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (30 Sep 2020)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pues al final la vida se la joden ellas; conozco alguna historia de "niñas" que no tenían porqué terminar siendo lumpen que empiezan como esta, y cerca de los 40 ya tienen un rebaño, y cada criatura de un padre distinto, pero casi todos con la misma historia.
> 
> Lo siento por la vida que llevarán esas criaturas con ese tipo de madres, y los abuelos... mientras los hayan, vivan y aguanten la carga que les lastra su hija.



Los ingleses hasta han hecho películas de estas tipas, poniéndolas de heroínas claro, pero se ve claro cómo acaban en la mierda


----------



## Jules Rimet (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Me molesta que venga un subnormal como tu a interpretar que lo acabo de decir es ser o sudaca o moromierda, y que los genes españoles auténticos son blancos nórdicos y que los colores de ojos y pelo oscuros son síntoma de mezcla con otras razas a las que directamente considero inferiores, igual que veo que consideras tu.
> 
> La raza blanca original es la mediterránea, con capacidad de bronceado y pelo y ojos oscuros. La palidez, los ojos azules o el pelo rubio son regresiones de la raza original y se han consolidado como ramas o incluso razas propias sólo en países en los que la luz solar es apenas una broma.
> 
> ...



No existe la raza mediterránea.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Me molesta que venga un subnormal como tu a interpretar que lo acabo de decir es ser o sudaca o moromierda, y que los genes españoles auténticos son blancos nórdicos y que los colores de ojos y pelo oscuros son síntoma de mezcla con otras razas a las que directamente considero inferiores, igual que veo que consideras tu.
> 
> La raza blanca original es la mediterránea, con capacidad de bronceado y pelo y ojos oscuros. La palidez, los ojos azules o el pelo rubio son regresiones de la raza original y se han consolidado como ramas o incluso razas propias sólo en países en los que la luz solar es apenas una broma.
> 
> ...





Puedes pintarlo como quieras, pero para mí esto no deja lugar a dudas. Tener ojos claros y pelo claro es un indicativo de buena genética, de buenos cerebros:


----------



## mr_nobody (30 Sep 2020)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Los ingleses hasta han hecho películas de estas tipas, poniéndolas de heroínas claro, pero se ve claro cómo acaban en la mierda



Es que ni con calzador uno traga con eso...


----------



## Ethan20 (30 Sep 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Siempre los verás así los que te intentan convencer de que el mestizaje es bueno siempre son marrónidos como @Ethan20



Yo soy rubito summer


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Sep 2020)

Cuando la ves sabes que tienes que salir corriendo y no mirar atrás.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> se ve, se ve... tranquilo, todo se aprende.



Y esa es la parte de mi comentario con la que te quedas...como el que se encuentra un billete de 500 euros y lo vuelve a tirar porque tiene una esquina rota.

Todo correcto, por lo que "se ve".


----------



## Diablo (30 Sep 2020)

Amante de los animales pone, no me extraña. Si entre ella, el ex y el crío se puede montar un Zoo.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (30 Sep 2020)

meodepie dijo:


> 9:32 "además el divorcio le sale más caro"
> 
> 
> Algunos comentarios en yutub:
> ...



Te resumo en una sola imagen los comentarios:


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Sep 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> No existe la raza mediterránea.



Llámalo como quieras. El blanco occidental, o si conoces algún término científico, me gustaría conocerlo.



TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Puedes pintarlo como quieras, pero para mí esto no deja lugar a dudas. Tener ojos claros y pelo claro es un indicativo de buena genética, de buenos cerebros:



¿Te das cuenta de que las zonas con mayor IQ medio, según tu propia fuente, son zonas con menor porcentaje de ojos claros, según tu propia fuente?



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Y esa es la parte de mi comentario con la que te quedas*...como el que se encuentra un billete de 500 euros y lo vuelve a tirar porque tiene una esquina rota.
> 
> Todo correcto, por lo que "se ve".



Si te sirve de consuelo, no me quedo con absolutamente nada de lo que has dicho. Si no estás ya en ignroados es porque por lo menos hablas con cierta educación.


----------



## AssGaper (30 Sep 2020)

¿Eso es un bebé? Parece un prolapso de esos del ojete salido de un culo de negra.
Es que en serio, que puta masacre racial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Sep 2020)

Y yo me pregunto porqué tenemos que pagar todos lo que hacen estas tipejas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo, no me quedo con absolutamente nada de lo que has dicho. Si no estás ya en ignroados es porque por lo menos hablas con cierta educación.



Si te sirve de consuelo entiendo el concepto de "echar flores a los cerdos". Y por lo del ignore no te preocupes. Ya que tú no puedes evitar leerme, ya me encargo yo de ponerte a tí en ignorados, y sin tan siquiera soltar un insulto.


----------



## DMYS (30 Sep 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Cuando la ves sabes que tienes que salir corriendo y no mirar atrás.



Hasta "Makelele" se dio cuenta de eso. Solo que como le salía gratis, aprovechó para preñarla y luego ya salió corriendo sin mirar atrás.


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Sep 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Sí. Los griegos y los romanos eran todos paliduchos, y de ojos no azules ya, sino blancos del todo...
> 
> Lo que hay que oir... Manda huevos



Los griegos y los romanos clásicos eran muchos de ojos y pelo claro sí, tal y como están descritos en la Iliada y en otros muchso textos.
Aquiles y Eros por ejemplo, entre otros, son descritos por los textos antiguos como rubios y de tez clara lo cual es indicativo de que por esas tierras existía ese fenotipo.


----------



## Al-paquia (30 Sep 2020)

Amante de los Animales dice.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Sep 2020)

DMYS dijo:


> Hasta "Makelele" se dio cuenta de eso. Solo que como le salía gratis, aprovechó para preñarla y luego ya salió corriendo sin mirar atrás.



Porque Makelele es negro e insolvente. Si fuera blanquito tiene que pagar pensión hasta que se muera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Sep 2020)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Pero si es un chollazo para el imb...el hombre que se arrejunte con ella!!!, viven de la larva via paguitas y tienen el superescudo del racismo para entrar gratis o liarla donde sea si se les antoja. Son la nueva casta.
> No veis el potencial.



Y lo puedes poner a robar que le dejan.


----------



## Esperteyu (30 Sep 2020)

Cuando tienen que abortar no lo hacen


----------



## Chortina de Humo (30 Sep 2020)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y lo puedes poner a robar que le dejan.



Arocoño! Patente de corso!


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (30 Sep 2020)

121 dijo:


> No.



Sí.


----------



## needmoney (30 Sep 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Ilustranos



todos los familiares mayores con ojos azules que tengo jodidos de cataratas y con gafas de bartolo

los ojos azules sirven para incharte a follar si eres guapo si, pero luego pasa factura. seguramente compensa pero debe ser una putada andar con gotas a cada rato

un mañaco como el divaio con los ojos negros en paises nordicos se incha sin acabar con cataratas


----------



## J-Z (30 Sep 2020)

vaya gremlin

btw dice

que valoras más? 

Lealtad


----------



## Insurgent (30 Sep 2020)

Ya desde bebés con la mirada insolente y provocadora que caracteriza al negrizal.
No puede haber libertad individual, el mestizaje nos lleva a todos al abismo. El Estado tendría que intervenir en estos casos si las cosas fueran de otra manera.


----------



## Expat (30 Sep 2020)

Ni siquiera le ha salido mulato el bebé. Es negro como el carbon.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (30 Sep 2020)

Expat dijo:


> Ni siquiera le ha salido mulato el bebé. Es negro como el carbon.



Y con cara viejo
Menudo rictus, esque da yuyu el bicho, es como nuehtroh niñoooh


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Sep 2020)

S-Se nota que lleva el ADN de la madre.

T-tiene mucho sentido tener hijos con otras razas. Así el niño no es de nadie. Es un niño random, sin raíces ni nada.

Y mientras tanto, la élite económica de verdad obsesionada con la pureza de la sangre en sus generaciones familiares, vaya primos total. Jeje. Pringaos que son.


----------



## Coronavirus (30 Sep 2020)

Yo no me voy a contener, a los traidores raciales, el destierro o garrote.


----------



## das kind (30 Sep 2020)

Me paso por el hilo para dedicarle un TE JODES a la imbécil esa.


----------



## la_trotona (1 Oct 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa



Eso no me suena que sea Tinder, ¿Qué red social sería?


----------



## Manoliko (1 Oct 2020)

He leído bonobo en lugar de bombo, y para mi tenía sentido y era totalmente lógico.


----------



## Jules Rimet (1 Oct 2020)

Pajarotto dijo:


> S-Se nota que lleva el ADN de la madre.
> 
> T-tiene mucho sentido tener hijos con otras razas. Así el niño no es de nadie. Es un niño random, sin raíces ni nada.
> 
> Y mientras tanto, la élite económica de verdad obsesionada con la pureza de la sangre en sus generaciones familiares, vaya primos total. Jeje. Pringaos que son.



Si vieras cómo los judes se blanquearon, en la época romana seleccionaron a las mujeres más blancas de Sicilia y de Grecia, así comenzó la génesis de los asquenazis.


----------



## tmoliterno (1 Oct 2020)

Sarita, yo me hago cargo de tu niño.

Pero primero a follar. Luego ya si eso vamos hablando.


----------



## Mis Alaska (1 Oct 2020)

Pues el crío es bien bonito. 

La chica no miente, va de frente. A saber la historia que hay detrás, a lo mejor no es lo que muchos piensan. Es una madre joven que deja claro que su prioridad es su hijo y que quien esté con ella tendrá que asumirlo.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (1 Oct 2020)

Yo a todas las negras o medio negras que me he zumbando echan peste de los hombres africanos dicen que son lo peor unos vagos que se dedican a beber y ya y que viven de las mujeres ( en África como en Europa)


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Oct 2020)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Amante de los Animales dice.





De los animales africanos en concreto.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Oct 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> *Pues el crío es bien bonito.
> 
> La chica no miente, va de frente. A saber la historia que hay detrás, a lo mejor no es lo que muchos piensan. Es una madre joven que deja claro que su prioridad es su hijo y que quien esté con ella tendrá que asumirlo.*



Como si los que han posteado en este foro no fueran 'de frente'. Ahora habrá que agradecer a las mujeres que digan la verdad, como algo "fuera de lo común" y tras lo cual todos sus pecados pasados quedan borrados y olvidados.

Este hilo está también lleno de verdades incómodas, y sin embargo no ensalzas a quienes las profieren. Se ve que el que los hombres sean sinceros y 'vayan de frente' para ti es lo normal, y como 'normalidad' la sinceridad masculina no merece ningún reconocimiento social.

*Te lo voy a explicar como si tuvieras cinco añitos o 'retraso mental feminista':*

Si un moro pusiera un anuncio diciendo:

"Soy hombre musulmán, busco esposa obediente que me sirva como concubina. Soy muy macho y si no me preparas las 5 comidas a su hora me considero con derecho a darte de palos para 'educarte' en la fé de Alá el Grande".

Y alguien del foro comentase en plan Charo como has hecho:

"*Pues el burka que ha comprado para su concubina es bien bonito.

El moro no miente, va de frente. A saber la historia que hay detrás, a lo mejor no es lo que muchas piensan. Es un musulmán joven que deja claro que su prioridad es su fé religiosa y que quien esté con él tendrá que asumirla*".

¿¿No crees que el contenido del mensaje no se puede suavizar con paños calientes, que igual que el hombre que quiera una follanegros con larva marrónida es tan gilipollas como la mujer que quiera un moro que le dé mala vida, independientemente de que vayan o no "con la verdad por delante"??


----------



## Mis Alaska (1 Oct 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Como si los que han posteado en este foro no fueran 'de frente'. Ahora habrá que agradecer a las mujeres que digan la verdad, como algo "fuera de lo común" y tras lo cual todos sus pecados pasados quedan borrados y olvidados.
> 
> Este hilo está también lleno de verdades incómodas, y sin embargo no ensalzas a quienes las profieren. Se ve que el que los hombres sean sinceros y 'vayan de frente' para ti es lo normal, y como 'normalidad' la sinceridad masculina no merece ningún reconocimiento social.
> 
> ...




Un hilo de 25 páginas poniendo verde a una mujer que sale con su hijo, diciendo que se joda y todas esas cosas. Aparte de despreciar a la madre, supongo que se desprecia al hijo por el simple hecho de no ser de padre blanco, aunque eso da igual, si el padre fuese blanco habría otras 25 páginas metiéndose con la madre y el niño y hablando de la 'malotefilia' de la madre y como 'monotema' 'que se joda por follarse a otro que no fui yo'. No me he leido las 25 páginas, pero sin leerlas puedo decir:


Que me parecen excesivas. Os jode que otros hombres follen y vosotros no. Os amparais en el 'feminazismo' para no asumir que sois incapaces de acercaros a una mujer y tener lo que sea con ella.
Que algún post debe de haber defendiendo a esa mujer y el crio. Y me ha parecido oportuno hacerlo.
Que estas comparando los malos tratos con tener un hijo. Eso no tiene ningún sentido. Si vas ha hacer comparaciones, al menos que sean sensatas.
Si esas chicas se van con quien se van, es porque existen tíos como tú, incapaces de ofrecerles absolutamente nada. Puedes meterte con todas las madres solteras que te de la gana, con charos como yo. Eso no va a cambiar la realidad: Que prefieres echar bilis en lugar de echarle güevos cuando se trata de mujeres.

Cambia el chip, que seguro que ya tienes una edad. Y si no te atreves a entrarle a una mujer, olvídate de ellas, vete al monte y vive tu vida sin meterte con los demas.

Edito: El problema de las feminazis y de los misóginos como tú es el mismo. Gente incapaz de ofrecer nada al sexo contrario, incapaz de relacionarse con su contraparte. Culpais al sistema, a las leyes, al pensamiento único, a cualquier cosa que no sea vosotros de vuestra incapacidad para mantener relaciones. No voy a defender a nadie, absolutamente nadie, que azuce la guerra entre hombres y mujeres, y aquí me da igual el género. Tan despreciable me pareces tú metiéndote con una madre soltera a la que no conoces de nada como la feminazi de turno que piensa que todos los hombres son violadores en potencia.


Explícame la diferencia entre un hombre que piensa que todas las mujeres son putas y una mujer que piensa que todos los hombres son violadores. ¿Te digo yo cual es la diferencia? NINGUNA. Son distintas caras de la misma moneda. El puto Soros o quien os de la gana sembrando división, cada uno jugando en su propio terreno.

No pienso entrar al juego.


----------



## Alcazar (1 Oct 2020)

Una excompañera mia tuvo un hijo con un negro de Mali. Lo dejó cuando descubrió que en su país tenía otras mujeres y mas hijos y no le había dicho nada 

Lo mejor es que tuvo multitud de embargos de cuentas y movidas varias por los pufos y chanchullos del negro. Y va un día y me suelta "cuando mi hijo crezca, si quiere conocer su cultura, me pido una excedencia y vamos a Mali a hacer una inmersión el tiempo que haga falta", cuando Mali es uno de los países mas inseguros y desaconsejados para viajar por el terrorismo islámico (no quise hacerle spoilers y la animé).


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Oct 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Un hilo de 25 páginas poniendo verde a una mujer que sale con su hijo, diciendo que se joda y todas esas cosas.



25 páginas para evidenciar las consecuencias de seguir los consejos del_ Stablishment_ feminazi del que eres palmera. Mucho menos aparatoso que todos los medios de desinformación del país animándola a que se joda la vida, siguiendo la liturgia fluidmatriarcal como finalmente ha acabado sucediendo. 



Mis Alaska dijo:


> Aparte de despreciar a la madre, supongo que se desprecia al hijo por el simple hecho de no ser de padre blanco, aunque eso da igual,



Y tú criticas a los hombres blancos que dicen verdades, antes que al moronegro padre que abandonó a esa mujer y a esa larva marrónida. Todo por seguir apoyando al Cáncer Morado que avala el sinsentido del que hipócritamente te victimizas, cuando viene de la Libertad de la propia madre que ahora paga las consecuencias de sus propias decisiones.

Si tuvieras un mínimo de decencia, antes de criticar a los que vienen a este hilo a decir verdades, deberías criticar a:

- La secta morada que la tiró a los pies de los caballos animándola a polifollarse con moronegros.
- El moronegro que la polifolló y se ha desentendido de la mujer y de la larva.
- La torpe decisión de 'la artista' madre.



Mis Alaska dijo:


> si el padre fuese blanco habría otras 25 páginas metiéndose con la madre y el niño y hablando de la 'malotefilia' de la madre y como 'monotema' 'que se joda por follarse a otro que no fui yo'. No me he leido las 25 páginas, pero sin leerlas puedo decir:



Si el padre fuera blanco, al menos podríamos decir que los servicios sociales que se harán cargo de la larva y la inconsciente feminista, se va a pagar con los impuestos que se incautan a otros hombres tan blancos como él...Pero no es el caso, porque *la irresponsabilidad es tan feminista como moronegra*. 



Mis Alaska dijo:


> Que me parecen excesivas. Os jode que otros hombres follen y vosotros no. Os amparais en el 'feminazismo' para no asumir que sois incapaces de acercaros a una mujer y tener lo que sea con ella.



Aquí se ve otros rasgos propios de la feminazi hipócrita patria:

1 - Si somos "iguales" ¿Por qué se supone que somos nosotros los que debemos acercarnos a ellas? Máxime cuando las leyes feminazis ya han estipulado que todo acercamiento a una mujer es una forma de "acoso" socialmente reprobable y penalmente sancionada.

2 - ¿Quiénes sois las feminazis para decidir si nos queremos emparejar o no, si quieremos ser padres o no? Tanto tiempo victimizándose el cáncer morado de que los hombres tutelaban las libertades de las mujeres, y mira quiénes son ahora quienes queréis tutelar las libertades de la masculinidad.

Os jode que seamos libres, y vosotras las feministas unas putas loscasdelcoño hipócritas que ni coméis ni dejáis comer. 



Mis Alaska dijo:


> Que algún post debe de haber defendiendo a esa mujer y el crio. Y me ha parecido oportuno hacerlo.



¿Vas a defender a una mujer de sus propias decisiones? ¿Eso no era condescendencia paternalista 'machirula'? ¿Te ha pedido ella acaso que la defiendas de nada? ¿No es ella libre, empoderada, y autosuficiente como para defenderse por si sola?



Mis Alaska dijo:


> Que estas comparando los malos tratos con tener un hijo. Eso no tiene ningún sentido. Si vas ha hacer comparaciones, al menos que sean sensatas.



Ya empiezas con las tergiversaciones torticeras feminazis, estoy diciendo que una feminazi no es nadie para decidir el valor como pareja de una feminista polifollada por moronegros con una larva marronida en nombre de la masculinidad. Como un machista no es nadie para decidir por las mujeres el valor de moronegro machista maltratador en nombre de las féminas. Así que tú moralidad feminazi de chichinabo te la guardas para ti, y no la haces extensible al resto de la masculinidad. 



Mis Alaska dijo:


> Si esas chicas se van con quien se van, es porque existen tíos como tú, incapaces de ofrecerles absolutamente nada.



Esas chicas por mí pueden irse con quien les dé la gana, con su pan se lo coman. En cuanto a tus impertientes alusiones a mi persona, son tan absurdas como si dijera que "a las mujeres se las viola por feminazis como tú". Preogrulladas de Charo lorealista que autoimbuidas en un supremacismo moral fluidmatriarcal, consideran egocéntricamente que su moral está por encima de la de los demás.



Mis Alaska dijo:


> Puedes meterte con todas las madres solteras que te de la gana, con charos como yo. Eso no va a cambiar la realidad: Que prefieres echar bilis en lugar de echarle güevos cuando se trata de mujeres.



¿Qué parte de "las Charos no tuteláis las relaciones de ningún hombre libre", no has entendido? 

Y que pienses que los hombres tengamos que "echarle huevos a nada" y vosotras os mantengáis en un rol pasivo cual estrella de mar anestesiada, atufa a machismo apolillado rancio y naftalina.



Mis Alaska dijo:


> Cambia el chip, que seguro que ya tienes una edad. Y si no te atreves a entrarle a una mujer, olvídate de ellas, vete al monte y vive tu vida sin meterte con los demas.



Tú también tienes una edad, lárgate del foro a cuidar a tus larvas que tienes cosas más importantes que hacer que dártelas de faro de la moral hembrista en un foro masculino. Y si no tienes larvas, a charear con tus mucifuses entre copa y copa de vino barato, antidepresivos, y tranquilizantes para ahogar los lamentos por estar más sola que la una como buena feminazi insoportable.


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Oct 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa



Ya lo pone en su perfil: “AMANTE DE LOS ANIMALES”, tenéis que saber leer entre líneas, se refiere a animales MARRONOIDES CON POLLA GRANDE.

A esta hay que hacerle un boicot.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Oct 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Explícame la diferencia entre un hombre que piensa que todas las mujeres son putas y una mujer que piensa que todos los hombres son violadores.



Confundes "lo que piensa la gente" con "la realidad", con lo cual confirmas que las Charos tomáis por verdad las fantasias de vuestra nube lorealista sectaria.

Cada cual es libre de pensar lo que le dé la real gana, otra cosa es que en vuestro lorealismo feminazi, pretendáis sobrescribir por encima de la realidad vuestros delirios desiderativos. 

En el mundo real, donde la gente pisa tierra firme, a los violadores se les meten penas de prisión de órdago (incluso más severas que el asesinato, lo cual en Derecho se considera una aberración jurídica feminazi), y las putas al no ser delito su putificación feminista no les pasa nada de nada.

En resumen, si quieres ver a hombres violadores tan sencillo como visitar una penitenciaría. Si los hombres queremos ver putas, estas andan libres por la calle sin la más leve reprobación pública o social.

Como ves, la realidad y tus delirantes ensoñaciones de feminista trasnochada transcurren por planos existenciales disjuntos que no solapados.


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Oct 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Un hilo de 25 páginas poniendo verde a una mujer que sale con su hijo, diciendo que se joda y todas esas cosas. Aparte de despreciar a la madre, supongo que se desprecia al hijo por el simple hecho de no ser de padre blanco, aunque eso da igual, si el padre fuese blanco habría otras 25 páginas metiéndose con la madre y el niño y hablando de la 'malotefilia' de la madre y como 'monotema' 'que se joda por follarse a otro que no fui yo'. No me he leido las 25 páginas, pero sin leerlas puedo decir:
> 
> 
> Que me parecen excesivas. Os jode que otros hombres follen y vosotros no. Os amparais en el 'feminazismo' para no asumir que sois incapaces de acercaros a una mujer y tener lo que sea con ella.
> ...



Tú no entendiste nada, el feminismo te tapó los ojos. No es que seamos incapaces de acercarnos a una mujerA , es que las mujerAs hoy en día son TDS PTS y la verdad es que para aguantar a una puta y correr el riesgo de que te monte una FALSA VIOGEN que os vayan dando, que os follen los marroncitos y tengais larvas oscuras , las que ni los marromcitos os quieren compraros un gato.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Patriota247 (1 Oct 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Pues el crío es bien bonito.
> 
> La chica no miente, va de frente. A saber la historia que hay detrás, a lo mejor no es lo que muchos piensan. Es una madre joven que deja claro que su prioridad es su hijo y que quien esté con ella tendrá que asumirlo.



Charo tu no opines tu a fregar zorra


----------



## Lumpen (1 Oct 2020)

21 años y follanegros.

Jajajjajajajkakakakajajjajajajjaa


----------



## Lumpen (1 Oct 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Un hilo de 25 páginas poniendo verde a una mujer que sale con su hijo, diciendo que se joda y todas esas cosas. Aparte de despreciar a la madre, supongo que se desprecia al hijo por el simple hecho de no ser de padre blanco, aunque eso da igual, si el padre fuese blanco habría otras 25 páginas metiéndose con la madre y el niño y hablando de la 'malotefilia' de la madre y como 'monotema' 'que se joda por follarse a otro que no fui yo'. No me he leido las 25 páginas, pero sin leerlas puedo decir:
> 
> 
> Que me parecen excesivas. Os jode que otros hombres follen y vosotros no. Os amparais en el 'feminazismo' para no asumir que sois incapaces de acercaros a una mujer y tener lo que sea con ella.
> ...



Te lo pongo en mayus, para qué lo leas bien:

QUE SE JODA POR FOLLANEGROS.


----------



## Pressak (1 Oct 2020)

Yo es que nunca entenderé por qué perdeis vuestro tiempo peleando con las pedorras del foro, cuando está claro que solo vienen aquí a provocar y desmoralizar a la tropa.

Pedorra que veo, pedorra que meto en el ignore. Lo mejor es cuando se declaran ellas mismas, así las puedo poner rapidamente en el ignore, me facilitan el trabajo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Oct 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Un hilo de 25 páginas poniendo verde a una mujer que sale con su hijo, diciendo que se joda y todas esas cosas. Aparte de despreciar a la madre, supongo que se desprecia al hijo por el simple hecho de no ser de padre blanco, aunque eso da igual, si el padre fuese blanco habría otras 25 páginas metiéndose con la madre y el niño y hablando de la 'malotefilia' de la madre y como 'monotema' 'que se joda por follarse a otro que no fui yo'. No me he leido las 25 páginas, pero sin leerlas puedo decir:
> 
> 
> Que me parecen excesivas. Os jode que otros hombres follen y vosotros no. Os amparais en el 'feminazismo' para no asumir que sois incapaces de acercaros a una mujer y tener lo que sea con ella.
> ...



Te contesto al último párrafo: la diferencia en que el porcentaje de putas es altísimo y el porcentaje de violadores es prácticamente 0.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Oct 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Pues el crío es bien bonito.
> 
> La chica no miente, va de frente. A saber la historia que hay detrás, a lo mejor no es lo que muchos piensan. Es una madre joven que deja claro que su prioridad es su hijo y que quien esté con ella tendrá que asumirlo.



No si aquí nadie dice que mienta lo que estamos diciendo es que se va a tener que hacer cargo de sus decisiones y que espero que no haya ningún blanco imbécil que se haga cargo del crio y de la madre.
Este tipo de cosas se saben de antemano, ahora que apechugue con las consecuencias.


----------



## Punitivum (5 Oct 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Pues el crío es bien bonito.
> 
> La chica no miente, va de frente. A saber la historia que hay detrás, a lo mejor no es lo que muchos piensan. Es una madre joven que deja claro que su prioridad es su hijo y que quien esté con ella tendrá que asumirlo.








Camina al fondo y toma la puerta a la derecha. Es el camino a forochicas. Cierra al salir.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2020)

y cuantas negras han sido abandonadas por sus maridos blancos ?


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Oct 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa



LOL
Impresionante.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Oct 2020)

Kalikatres dijo:


> LOL
> Impresionante.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Oct 2020)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Que les pasa por la cabeza?
> 
> A la mayoría, rebeldía y ganas de joder a sus padres y a la sociedad que les ha dado todo. No hay más.
> 
> La eterna adolescencia, en definitiva.



No. 
Más bien Disney, Hollywood, ahora instagram y Xvideos si ven ese porno.. 

Ah y Tik Tok


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Oct 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Un hilo de 25 páginas poniendo verde a una mujer que sale con su hijo, diciendo que se joda y todas esas cosas. Aparte de despreciar a la madre, supongo que se desprecia al hijo por el simple hecho de no ser de padre blanco, aunque eso da igual, si el padre fuese blanco habría otras 25 páginas metiéndose con la madre y el niño y hablando de la 'malotefilia' de la madre y como 'monotema' 'que se joda por follarse a otro que no fui yo'. No me he leido las 25 páginas, pero sin leerlas puedo decir:
> 
> 
> Que me parecen excesivas. Os jode que otros hombres follen y vosotros no. Os amparais en el 'feminazismo' para no asumir que sois incapaces de acercaros a una mujer y tener lo que sea con ella.
> ...



Tienes algo de razón pero estas infectada de feminazismo

Este es como la rabia si no haces nada pronto te destrozar a él cerebro un 99.99%


Aqui la gente dice lo que piensa

En la calle estas tipsd no sólo dicen lo que piensa sino que hacen lo que ves, jodiendo al varón blanco... Lo jodido es que su folla da la pagaremos entre todos.... 

En Ucrania hubo 500.000 refugiadas... Por que no las acogimoss++? Piensalo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Oct 2020)

y ahora cuantos negras han sido abandonadas por sus blancos...
interesante pelicula de kevin coster,,  tiene que pelear por la custodia de su nieta MULATA.. PORQUE SU OTRA ABUELA negra se pelea por ella..spoilers,,el padre de la nieta es un drogadicto que sobredosio a su hija...


----------



## Il Corvo (13 Oct 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Cuando una mujer se abre de piernas ante un negro sabe que acabará criando sola a la criatura



No lo saben bien aún. Las modas aquí siempre llegan años tarde.


----------



## Choni poligonera (13 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y cuantas negras han sido abandonadas por sus maridos blancos ?



Conozco un caso de estos.
Se ha de decir que ambos eran unos bicharracos y mala gente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Oct 2020)

Me pregunto cuántos mensajes tendrá en su bandeja de entrada ahora mismo.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Oct 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Me pregunto cuántos mensajes tendrá en su bandeja de entrada ahora mismo.



Unos 120


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Oct 2020)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Unos 120




¿Qué dices?

Serán para reírse de ella...


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Oct 2020)

¿De cuál red social habéis sacado ese anuncio? Parece un trolleo, no puede ser real


----------



## elepwr (16 Oct 2020)

Hostia no habia visto nunca lo de los regalos



si le envias regalos la chonaca verá tus mensajes más rápido


----------



## Malvender (16 Oct 2020)

seguro que también le dio antes de salir corriendo


----------



## Malvender (16 Oct 2020)

El betazo de la derecha sería un gran candidato proveedor









Oh, wait.......


----------



## Barruno (16 Oct 2020)

Elezar03 dijo:


> ¿Eso es un niño?



A mi me recuerda la cara de Mickael Jordan, de adulto.


----------



## Evolucionista (16 Oct 2020)

Al híbrido Erectus-Sapiens que ha parido producto de la zoofilia materna no se le aprecia facciones ninguna de Sapiens... Mas bien parece un gorila sin pelo:







Estas golfas zoófilas carentes de sentido racialista alguno y apátridas que solo piensan con el chocho hay que expulsarlas a de la civilización Blanca a África de una patada en el culo junto a sus híbridos. Todos los Negros Erectus dejan preñadas a las Blancas y se dan el piro. Y luego los Blancos tenemos que trabajar más y pagar más impuestos para mantener a los híibridos mulatos y a sus golfas madres caraduras, además de tener que soportar la notable falta de inteligencia de los africanos y su alta tasa de delincuencia y criminalidad.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (16 Oct 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa


----------



## alas97 (16 Oct 2020)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


>



me la juego que eran feministas y carruseleras el islam las hizo entrar por el aro.


----------



## Evolucionista (16 Oct 2020)

Oberon dijo:


> Las mujeres son como niños. Dependen de los hombres y de la tradición para que sus vidas no se vayan al carajo. Son débiles, son materialistas, les falta creatividad, idealismo...
> 
> Ellas son las primeras víctimas de la monstruosidad que el Marxismo cultural que viene de USA, nos está haciendo como sociedad.
> 
> ...



Las follanegros son en parte víctimas, pero en parte culpables traidoras. Saben muy bien que Negros y Marrones son estúpidos, violentos y ladrones. Es conocido que muchas se ponen calientes con los narcotraficantes, ladrones y criminales.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (16 Oct 2020)

alas97 dijo:


> me la juego que eran feministas y carruseleras el islam las hizo entrar por el aro.


----------



## alas97 (16 Oct 2020)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


>



me conozco la historia "fui engañada", "me obligaron a prostituirme" , si, si , ya.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (16 Oct 2020)

Yo por aquí a los negros solo los veo con mórsidas infollables 5-10 años mayores que ellos, por eso alucino cuando veo estas cosas, ¿la tía es española o como es eso? 

De hecho alguna vez lo he comentado con conocidos y me dan la razón.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (16 Oct 2020)

alas97 dijo:


> me conozco la historia "fui engañada", "me obligaron a prostituirme" , si, si , ya.



Si por mi fuera los niños menores de 15 años a casas de acojudada, luego echaría la llave donde están las madres al mar


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Oct 2020)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> espana va a ganar el mundial 2038


----------



## Evolucionista (16 Oct 2020)

megamax dijo:


> La piel blanca tampoco es buena genética en sitios con mucha radiacion UVB... pero si lo es en sitios con tierra pobre y muchas vacas...
> 
> Lo de menos es el color de la piel, el pelo o los ojos. Lo importante es la cultura, la economía y el entorno.
> 
> ...



En China apenas hay libertades. Y el salario mínimo es de unos 400 Dólares actualmente trabajando más de 10 horas al día en condiciones difíciles con solo 10 ó 15 minutos para comer. ¿Podemos llamar a esto primera potencia mundial? Cuando el PIB no se corresponde con el nivel de vida de sus ciudadanos para mí sigue siendo tercermundismo, por mucho maquillaje económico que publiquen.


----------



## IMPULSES (16 Oct 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa



Javichu por favor modifica el título qhace daño a la vista , ABANDONADA SIN H...


----------



## Evolucionista (16 Oct 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> Leí una vez un estudio donde menciona que los ojos azules también aparecieron en lo que ahora es Italia solo que no tuvo tanto éxito de expansión como en los alrededores del mar báltico. La estatura también ocurre mucho por la selección sexual, basta que las parejas más altas tengan más hijos que los bajos, lo mismo va para el CI alto.



No solo influye la selección sexual en la altura de la pareja que se elige. En los países nórdicos existe menos fuerza de gravedad que en las zonas ecuatoriales (la Tierra está achatada), lo cual facilita que los hijos crezcan con menos densidad ósea ganando así unos cuantos centímetros de altura.


----------



## Evolucionista (16 Oct 2020)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Desde cuando el mestizaje es malo para la genetica?? Y el pelo rubio y ojos azules, es buena genetica en base a qué? El pelo rubio es el mas debil de todos y los ojos azules igual,



Falso: los estudios genéticos demuestran que los individuos con ojos azules tienen un CI más elevado.


----------



## Jules Rimet (17 Oct 2020)

Evolucionista dijo:


> No solo influye la selección sexual en la altura de la pareja que se elige. En los países nórdicos existe menos fuerza de gravedad que en las zonas ecuatoriales (la Tierra está achatada), lo cual facilita que los hijos crezcan con menos densidad ósea ganando así unos cuantos centímetros de altura.



Y que me dices de los Balcanes, sobre todo de los montenegrinos y Bosnios Herzegovinos?


----------



## JmDt (17 Oct 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Como que rubia y ojos azules no es buena genética pero tu de dónde te sacas eso



No se si es buena genética pero esta buena con esa genetica e ya!!


----------



## Evolucionista (17 Oct 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> Y que me dices de los Balcanes, sobre todo de los montenegrinos y Bosnios Herzegovinos?



La gravedad en la altura de las montañas también es menor. Toda raza o subraza que evolucionó durante muchas generaciones en las altas mesetas tienden a ser más altas de estatura con respecto a su raza ancestral.


----------



## kaikus (18 Nov 2020)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa



Si te gustan los niños y los animales por igual, la veinteañera esta receptiva...







PD- Algun novio encontrara, eso si tendra que agarrarse fuerte a la primera polla tostada, que pase cerca !!!...


----------



## TomBolillo (18 Nov 2020)

Evolucionista dijo:


> La gravedad en la altura de las montañas también es menor. Toda raza o subraza que evolucionó durante muchas generaciones en las altas mesetas tienden a ser más altas de estatura con respecto a su raza ancestral.



Esto... Y los panchis andinos 
Austríacos de las zonas altas también son panchis si los comparamos con otros germanos. No sé, pero tú teoría hace aguas.


----------



## kaikus (18 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Esto... Y los panchis andinos
> Austríacos de las zonas altas también son panchis si los comparamos con otros germanos. No sé, pero tú teoría hace aguas.



Parte de los holandeses viven bajo el nivel del mar, en los polders y son los mas altos del planeta !!!...

PD- Un forero de Burbuja, cuando visita Nederland, con sus 190 centimetros de rigor, no destaca nada...


----------



## Inter nos (18 Nov 2020)

Que asco joder, esos engendros se merecen ser discriminados por feos, salvajes y peligrosos. Y veremos si la guarra en cuestión sufre las consecuencias de su bestialismo y es violada y asesinada por ese monstruo.


----------



## Rigreor (19 Nov 2020)

¿Cuántos buenos chicos y futuros buenos padres de su mismo perfil étnico habrá despreciado la chavala antes de follarse al africano que la abandona? Que apechugue con sus decisiones, como todos. Pena ninguna. Pena de nosotros que vamos a currar de más para pagarle la manutención a la inconsciente y al niño africano y que vamos a tener una Europa cada vez más similar a África.

Y respecto al segundo tema más mencionado en el hilo, no es que los blancos nórdicos sean mejores o peores que los blancos mediterráneos (eso lo desconozco e históricamente no está la cosa tan clara como la comparación África Vs Europa). Sin embargo, el pelo rubio y los ojos azules son una señal inequívoca de buena genética (y por eso han sido tan seleccionados sexualmente) porque son una garantía de nulo o quasi nulo aporte genético marrónido, por su recesividad.

Es decir, partiendo de la base de que no hubiera diferencias notables entre un blanco nórdico y un blanco mediterráneo poco "contaminado" por aportes extraeuropeos, siempre será preferible el nórdico porque garantiza esa falta de mezcla, es decir, garantiza un perfil cerebral de linaje europeo. El blanco mediterráneo disimula mucho mejor la mezcla con pueblos más oscuros debido a su color más oscuro de ojos, pelo y piel. Y por su situación geográfica también ha estado históricamente más expuesto a la mezcla.

No tenemos que salir de España para apreciar algo tan evidente. Nuestro país está lleno de mediterráneos blancos que aparentan poca mezcla y otros que pasan por moros o gitanos sin problema. Y aunque a nivel de calle no hacemos distinciones (nunca hemos sido un pueblo racista), a nivel genético qué duda cabe que las hay. Y de eso es de lo que se trata.

Resumiendo, si quieres cerebros europeos, con los rasgos "nórdicos" aseguras, con los mediterráneos te la juegas (sobre todo a más melanina). Y sinceramente, si tengo que elegir entre que mis hijos tengan el mejor cerebro posible, no lo voy a arriesgar a uno más mediocre por evitarles unas posibles cataratas de viejos. Que el cerebro bueno lo aprovechas toda la vida y las cataratas se operan y listo.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (19 Nov 2020)

Y encima negro!!

Esa no encuentra pareja (hombre) en la vida.


----------



## Evolucionista (19 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Esto... Y los panchis andinos
> Austríacos de las zonas altas también son panchis si los comparamos con otros germanos. No sé, pero tú teoría hace aguas.



No hace aguas:

Los Amerindios son chinos ancestrales que llegaron desde hacia a través del Estrecho de Bering hace 17.000 años. China es centro asiático, no son nórdicos asiáticos ni de montaña. Los "panchitos" andinos llevan, además, poco tiempo viviendo en las montañas.

Los Blancos "nórdicos" llevan evolucionando atrapados durante la última glaciación entre los pasos de montaña que quedaron sepultados durante más de 35-40.000 años en menor gravedad que en las zonas bajas.


----------



## Jules Rimet (22 Nov 2020)

kaikus dijo:


> Parte de los holandeses viven bajo el nivel del mar, en los polders y son los mas altos del planeta !!!...
> 
> PD- Un forero de Burbuja, cuando visita Nederland, con sus 190 centimetros de rigor, no destaca nada...



Los de Holanda es solo selección sexual, si solo las parejas altas de españoles tuvieran muchos hijos seríamos igual que los holandeses.


----------



## Derroition Man (22 Nov 2020)

Deberíamos hacer un crowfunding para enviarla en patera a Senegal y que se hagan cargo de ella.


----------



## Jules Rimet (22 Nov 2020)

Inter nos dijo:


> Que asco joder, esos engendros se merecen ser discriminados por feos, salvajes y peligrosos. Y veremos si la guarra en cuestión sufre las consecuencias de su bestialismo y es violada y asesinada por ese monstruo.



En España necesita con urgencia la eugenesia, los nórdicos y EEUU lo hicieron.


----------



## Esflinter (22 Nov 2020)

Hasta tus colegas imaginarios son lumpen, puto gandaluz analfabeto


----------



## Esflinter (22 Nov 2020)

El que me suplicabas que fuese a Sevilla a perforarte el ano?


----------



## Abrojo (22 Nov 2020)

el problema no es que no les gusten los niños, sino el conguito Quato de Desafío Total que tiene ahí


----------



## Esflinter (22 Nov 2020)

Vivo en Andorra, puto moro pseudoafricano, subes?


----------



## Esflinter (22 Nov 2020)

Abrojo dijo:


> el problema no es que no les gusten los niños, sino el conguito Quato de Desafío Total que tiene ahí



Conguito cuato te llamaba tu madre, ah?


----------



## Abrojo (22 Nov 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 461117



Veo más posibilidades en la Copa África


----------



## Abrojo (22 Nov 2020)

En eso de "ambos" que se supone que significa, que es bi??


----------



## kaikus (22 Nov 2020)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> Los de Holanda es solo selección sexual, si solo las parejas altas de españoles tuvieran muchos hijos seríamos igual que los holandeses.



En parte si, pero la alimentacion adecuada, durante generaciones, hace mucho...

PD- En la edad media, muchos reyes y nobles, destacaban en altura...


----------



## Jules Rimet (22 Nov 2020)

kaikus dijo:


> En parte si, pero la alimentacion adecuada, durante generaciones, hace mucho...
> 
> PD- En la edad media, muchos reyes y nobles, destacaban en altura...



Hay africanos que no tienen nada que comer y son super altos, por eso de la alimentación no convence del todo, otra cosa seria que los alimentos están repletas de hormonas de crecimiento que hasta los chinos están creciendo de una manare acelerada, China esta practicando una eugenesia en su población y Yao Ming es un ejemplo de eso.


----------



## xalaxi (22 Nov 2020)




----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (17 Abr 2022)

La hostia , que temas antiguos hay


----------



## Evolucionista (17 Abr 2022)

Estas golfas traidoras fornicadoras con infrahumanos prehistóricos deberían ser expulsadas a África o Morolandia, según proceda y quitarles el pasaporte y DNI españoles. No es de recibo quedarse preñadas de un subhumano y luego pretender que la civilización Blanca la mantenga o proteja a ella y a su pequeño semisimio. Ella es libre fornicar con quien quiera. Pero si lo hace y encima se queda preñada de un salvaje debe ser la "civilización" africana o mora la que la ampare y proteja en su propio territorio. ¿Encima que nos dejamos invadir y robar mujeres también tenemos que mantenerlas a ellas y a su camada simiesca?


----------



## Smoker (17 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajaja ajajjaaj


----------



## Josant2022 (18 Abr 2022)

Madre mía este hilo parece del partido nazi


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Abr 2022)

El op este si que sabe lo que es la blanquita


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Abr 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> El op este si que sabe lo que es la blanquita



Lo sé por qué , con este hilo me barearon la cuenta antigua pero no se lo digas a nadie


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (18 Abr 2022)

Amante de los animales dice


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Abr 2022)

Venga, evitaré hacer el chiste racista. 










Esto ocurrirá cada vez más pues nos machacan en los medios y el colegio que lo moderno es salir con un negro.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (18 Abr 2022)

xalaxi dijo:


>


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Amante de los animales dice


----------



## GuidoVonList (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028615



Tan bebé y que cara de malo… increíble. Huelo el futuro crimen desde aquí. Pre-Crimen.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (18 Abr 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Tan bebé y que cara de malo… increíble. Huelo el futuro crimen desde aquí. Pre-Crimen.



Exacto, un puto estomago inutil mas en el mundo, y eso en el mejor de los casos ...

En los 80 en este pais cualquier madre se hubiese reido de ella y del pequeño simio que ha engendrado y sobre todo de la patada en el culo que le ha dado el mandingo preñador a la tonta del coño esta jojojo.

ESE NIÑO ES FEO DE COJONES, COMO EL PADRE. EN VEZ DE PARIDO PARECE QUE LO HAN CAGADO.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Abr 2022)

Estás eran las consideradas basura de la sociedad y sus hijos bastardos ...lindo futuro le espera


----------



## GuidoVonList (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Exacto, un puto estomago inutil mas en el mundo, y eso en el mejor de los casos ...
> 
> En los 80 en este pais cualquier madre se hubiese reido de ella y del pequeño simio que ha engendrado y sobre todo de la patada en el culo que le ha dado el mandingo preñador a la tonta del coño esta jojojo.
> 
> ESE NIÑO ES FEO DE COJONES, COMO EL PADRE. EN VEZ DE PARIDO PARECE QUE LO HAN CAGADO.



Eres el Rey Doc!!!


----------



## Warhelm (18 Abr 2022)

Una mujer blanca que tiene hijos con un negro no sirve para nada.


----------



## skan (18 Abr 2022)

Los negros se quejan de racismo pero son ellos los que si pueden prefieren blancas


----------



## TomBolillo (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028615



El del meme se parece a el difunto Hugo Chávez


----------



## Kenthomi (18 Abr 2022)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa



Que app es?


----------



## Agente Coulson (18 Abr 2022)

Amante de los animales.


----------



## Pajirri (18 Abr 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Cuando una mujer se abre de piernas ante un negro sabe que acabará criando sola a la criatura



..para ponerle de pintada en algun instituto.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (18 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Exacto, un puto estomago inutil mas en el mundo, y eso en el mejor de los casos ...
> 
> En los 80 en este pais cualquier madre se hubiese reido de ella y del pequeño simio que ha engendrado y sobre todo de la patada en el culo que le ha dado el mandingo preñador a la tonta del coño esta jojojo.
> 
> ESE NIÑO ES FEO DE COJONES, COMO EL PADRE. EN VEZ DE PARIDO PARECE QUE LO HAN CAGADO.



Porque los de tu gremio se cagaron en la frenologia? Tiene facciones de atracador de tienda de licores/vendedor de crack a un 40/60%


----------



## Calahan (18 Abr 2022)

Javichu87 dijo:


> Que les ronda estas chicas por la cabeza , esto es la mierda que espulsan de sus tripas pobre Europa



Expusión y borrado de su pasaporte automático. Que no vuelvan.


----------



## Calahan (18 Abr 2022)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Que les pasa por la cabeza?
> 
> A la mayoría, rebeldía y ganas de joder a sus padres y a la sociedad que les ha dado todo. No hay más.
> 
> La eterna adolescencia, en definitiva.



No les pasa nada por la cabeza. Son idiotas y punto.


----------



## Calahan (18 Abr 2022)

RDMS dijo:


> Que el tío tiene razón ostia, que los ojos azules son consecuencia de una falta de melanina en los ojos, y ocurrió en una sola persona en norte este europa, así que hubo incesto entre los descendientes de esa persona.Es una mutación genetica recesiva.Y si se transmitió por selección sexual.



Incesto? Qué estupidez.
Sencillamente en un grupo humano pequeño se fueron escogiendo esos genes a través de varias generaciones.
Menudos líos tenéis algunos en la cabeza.


----------



## Calahan (18 Abr 2022)

kaikus dijo:


> En parte si, pero la alimentacion adecuada, durante generaciones, hace mucho...
> 
> PD- En la edad media, muchos reyes y nobles, destacaban en altura...



Por alimentación.
En Holanda se hinchan a leche a todas edades.


----------

